# ¿ Con que me hago el llavero, con un MOSFET o un BJT ?



## osk_rin (Ene 16, 2012)

perdón si me desvió un poco de el tema, desde hace un tiempo que se de la pg de pcpaudio y ahi hay otro amplificador mosfet específicamente el PUBLIC, y como aquí ya se han mostrado varios diseños por parte de zopilote y  crimson, así es que considere que también es de importancia; 

aqui es ta el link con toda la descripción de el mismo, seguro lo conocen
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/public/public.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2012)

Tema separado de este otro tema:






						Diagramas amplificadores
					

Les comparto el esquemático de un amplificador de 100W para los que quieren un diseño mas pequeño y sencillo, o para aquellos que van comenzando a armar sus primeros amplificadores, el diseño electrónico es simple y muy noble, la alimentación es variable la máxima es de +-50VDC y la mínima es de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> perdón si me desvió un poco de el tema, desde hace un tiempo que se de la pg de pcpaudio y ahi hay otro amplificador mosfet específicamente el PUBLIC, y como aquí ya se han mostrado varios diseños por parte de zopilote y  crimson, así es que considere que también es de importancia;
> 
> aqui es ta el link con toda la descripción de el mismo, seguro lo conocen
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/public/public.html


Que buena publicación! Gracias por compartirla, no conocía ese amplificador. Hay algo que me causó mucha gracia, miren esto!!


			
				PCP Audio -> Amplificador Public dijo:
			
		

> A día de hoy, si usted posee un gainclone con los integrados LM3886, LM3875, etc... puede reutilizar la fuente de alimentación, el chasis y el radiador y probar esta etapa. Quienes lo han probado están satisfechos con el cambio. *Puede reutilizar el intregrado como llavero.*


  

Es genial, no me caben dudas, ese ampli debe ser una máquina...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Es genial, no me caben dudas, ese ampli debe ser una máquina...


Mirá de nuevo, mejor 

Es un ampli bastante corriente, sin nada muy destacable más que un esquema dibujado medio enroscadito (¿será que no sabe dibujar o que quiso hacerlo ver más "piripipí"?).
La verdad, si lo que alguien quiere es armarse un (innecesario) ampli con salida MOSFET, mejor que busque otro esquema más simple, que va a tener las mismas prestaciones.

Por cierto, según la página ese ampli da 55W/8Ω con una alimentación de 30+30Vac, le dejo de tarea al que lo quiera armar calcular cuánto habrá de ser la caída de tensión el los MOSFETs para que eso sea cierto y después hablamos de construírlo...

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 16, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Mirá de nuevo, mejor
> 
> Es un ampli bastante corriente, sin nada muy destacable más que un esquema dibujado medio enroscadito (¿será que no sabe dibujar o que quiso hacerlo ver más "piripipí"?).
> La verdad, si lo que alguien quiere es armarse un (innecesario) ampli con salida MOSFET, mejor que busque otro esquema más simple, que va a tener las mismas prestaciones.


san cacho.
siempre tan oportuno y directo, tenia pensado armarlo, pero en ese caso me armo el que posteo quercus10, o el Ampeg de 2 mosfet que publico cimson 
gracias por la aclaracion tan objetiva.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2012)

A mi no me suena tan objetiva tu aclaración, Cacho. 

Si te fijás en la misma página, el tipo (Pablo Crespo) explica detalladamente el por qué de las cosas. Y tengamos en claro que no es un armador común y corriente que sabe "algo" de electrónica... 

La verdad, a mi me convence lo que dice, y entiendo el por qué de ese "exceso" (si se puede llamar así) de complejidad. Esas cosas, mínimas, ayudan en algo. *Todo ayuda en algo*, de eso estoy completamente seguro, no caben dudas. Hasta la calidad de los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente... *TODO.*

Por algo los amplificadores de alta categoría Hi-Fi (o Hi-End, para darte más bronca  ) no mezquinan en nada, y así suenan... DPM.
Yo estoy convencido de que siempre se sacrifica algo: La simpleza/economía no va de la mano de la calidad; y sin embargo, este tipo pudo "combinar" esas dos cosas bastante bien sin irse a ningún extremo; entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuál es la contra para no armarlo? 

No es un amplificador complejo, pero es algo más "sofisticado" (si querés llamarlo así) que los demás. Está bueno que alguien que sabe bastante teoría y práctica pueda explayarse tan claramente sobre el funcionamiento de cada bloque. Eso no lo hace cualquiera. Él explica objetiva y detalladamente el por qué de cada cosa... y yo le creo.

Tengo ganas de armar esa etapa, estoy seguro que debe ser muy buena.

Saludos.

*PS:* Para empezar, te faltó poner el título a tu mensaje "No me gustan los amplificadores con salida Mosfet", así la hacíamos más clara... *¿O no estoy en lo cierto?* 
Gustos hay para todos. A mi me gustan, y sé por qué me gustan. No me pidas que te explique. He leído opiniones de gente que sé que sabe, y en eso me baso. Todavía no lo puedo afirmar por mis propios medios porque no soy experto en audio ni tengo monitores de estudio o instrumentos de medición para comprobar nada.


----------



## djwash (Ene 16, 2012)

Hablando de Mosfet y guardando la lanza debajo de la cama...

Alguien tiene conocimiento o ha experimentado con amplificadores que se puedan armar con mosfet de motherboard? Los de la parte de VRM, tengo varias mother y me imagino que se podria hacer algun amplificador con esos mosfet...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hablando de Mosfet y guardando la lanza debajo de la cama...
> 
> Alguien tiene conocimiento o ha experimentado con amplificadores que se puedan armar con mosfet de motherboard? Los de la parte de VRM, tengo varias mother y me imagino que se podria hacer algun amplificador con esos mosfet...



Sera?

Esos mosfets no deben de ser de más de 30Vds. Eso los limita demasiado.

Acá tengo bonche de Similares de IRFZ44. Sin uso.


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 16, 2012)

yo hace u tiempo me puse a ver eso, exacto como dice tacato, son de 30v esos mosfets, cheque varias terjetas y eran similares todos :S


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> A mi no me suena tan objetiva tu aclaración, Cacho.


Ninguna opinión es objetiva y nunca dije que la mía lo fuera. No sé a cuento de qué viene tu observación.


Tavo dijo:


> Si te fijás en la misma página, el tipo (Pablo Crespo) explica detalladamente el por qué de las cosas. Y tengamos en claro que no es un armador común y corriente que sabe "algo" de electrónica...


Eso se llama "Falacia de Autoridad" (Google sabe lo que son  )


Tavo dijo:


> La verdad, a mi me convence lo que dice, y entiendo el por qué de ese "exceso" (si se puede llamar así) de complejidad. Esas cosas, mínimas, ayudan en algo. *Todo ayuda en algo*, de eso estoy completamente seguro, no caben dudas. Hasta la calidad de los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente... *TODO.*


Si te gusta, dale nomás. Sólo te sugiero que en lugar de "ayuda en algo" te plantees el básico "¿Vale la pena?". 
Pagar 100 por un auto que ande a 180km/h o 750 por uno que ande a 250km/h... La cosa es ¿vale la pena?.


Tavo dijo:


> Por algo los amplificadores de alta categoría Hi-Fi (o Hi-End, para darte más bronca) no mezquinan en nada, y así suenan... DPM.


¿Qué ampli Hi-End escuchaste? 
¿Y qué ampli Hi-Fi? 
¿Contra qué los estás comparando?
¿Qué amplis Hig-End o Hi-Fi usan salidas con MOSFETs? (ojo, marcas reconocidas, o sea, chantas con chapa, no chantas ignotos)

Si la respuesta a cualquiera de esas es "Ninguno" o "No sé", ya vamos mal...


Tavo dijo:


> ...entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuál es la contra para no armarlo?





Alguien dijo y no lo leíste dijo:


> Por cierto, según la página  ese ampli da 55W/8Ω con una alimentación de 30+30Vac, le dejo de tarea  al que lo quiera armar calcular cuánto habrá de ser la caída de tensión  el los MOSFETs para que eso sea cierto y después hablamos de  construírlo...


Te ahorro algún numerito y te digo que en esos MOSFETs siempre estás a más de 10V por debajo de la tensión de las ramas. Hacé las cuentas de cómo va a calentar eso y qué eficiencia podrías sacarle...


Tavo dijo:


> No es un amplificador complejo, pero es algo más "sofisticado" (si querés llamarlo así) que los demás. Está bueno que alguien que sabe bastante teoría y práctica pueda explayarse tan claramente sobre el funcionamiento de cada bloque. Eso no lo hace cualquiera. Él explica objetiva y detalladamente el por qué de cada cosa... y yo le creo.


Todo lo "sofisticado" que tiene ya lo traía el Sinclair que publicó Tecnicdeso, en un diseño de más de 30 años. Más todavía, este trabaja con un bootstrap (eso me gusta por simple) en lugar de una carga hecha con un transistor (mejor desempeño), a diferencia del Sinclair que sí tiene una carga de esas.
Todo lo demás que pone son descripciones de componentes, pero poco sobre el funcionamiento concreto del ampli (ahí es donde debería poner muchos numeritos, que no están, o las mediciones, que tampoco están).


Tavo dijo:


> Tengo ganas de armar esa etapa, estoy seguro que debe ser muy buena.


Adelante entonces, aunque te recomiendo no hacerlo.


Tavo dijo:


> *PS:* Para empezar, te faltó poner el título a tu mensaje "No me gustan los amplificadores con salida Mosfet", así la hacíamos más clara... *¿O no estoy en lo cierto?*


Te digo lo mismo que te dije alguna vez pero parece que te pasó derecho de una oreja a la otra sin dejar rastros en la memoria: Un MOSFET tiene una caída DS del orden de los 3-4V trabajando en zona activa. Eso es un desperdicio inútil de potencia.
¿Ventajas? No usan drivers, embalamiento térmico casi imposible y no tienen segunda ruptura.
¿Desventajas? Calientan 4 o 5 veces lo que un BJT (0,7Vce contra cerca de 4Vds) y no hay cambios significativos en la calidad del sonido.

Sólo podríamos considerar a los laterales como aptos para estas aplicaciones, pero son más caros de lo que suponés y más difíciles de conseguir que un perro verde, así que quedan descartados. Igual no mejoran el sonido con respecto a unos BJT de 5 pesos.
Acá hay una Ap. Note de Fairchild sobre los laterales: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/an/AN/AN-558.pdf.
Los otros tipos (en su mayoría, HEXFET) están desaconsejados por los mismos fabricantes (IR, Fairchild, ON y la lista sigue) para su uso en aplicaciones lineales (este tipo de amplis lo es). Si te gusta lo que dicen "los que saben"...


Tavo dijo:


> Gustos hay para todos. A mi me gustan, y sé por qué me gustan. No me pidas que te explique. He leído opiniones de gente que sé que sabe, y en eso me baso. Todavía no lo puedo afirmar por mis propios medios porque no soy experto en audio ni tengo monitores de estudio o intrumentos de medición para comprobar nada.


Perfecto, en tu opinión (tan subjetiva como la mía) te gustan, pero sin haber armado uno, ni (por lo que decís) oído uno, ni (también por lo que decís) terminar de entender cómo funciona... Si querés armar uno, adelante, date el gusto. De todas formas mantengo mi opinión de que es un desperdicio de calor y el beneficio es prácticamente inexistente, si es que lo hay.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 16, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Mirá de nuevo, mejor
> Es un ampli bastante corriente, sin nada muy destacable más que un esquema dibujado medio enroscadito (¿será que no sabe dibujar o que quiso hacerlo ver más "piripipí"?).
> La verdad, si lo que alguien quiere es armarse un (innecesario) ampli con salida MOSFET, mejor que busque otro esquema más simple, que va a tener las mismas prestaciones.
> s



Yo comente que era una opinión muy objetiva (al menos para mí), porque comprendo mis limitaciones de conocimientos (ignorancia) con respecto al diseño de amplificadores discretos y respete la opinión de Cacho porque estaba seguro que el fundamentaba lo que escribía con bases digamos técnicas, y ó de ingeniería, es por eso que limite comentarios, y ahora que veo la explicaciónes de cacho me suenan muy lógicas las consideraciones hechas (desventajas)
Hoy aprendí algo nuevo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que te dije alguna vez *pero parece que te pasó derecho de una oreja a la otra sin dejar rastros en la memoria:* Un MOSFET tiene una caída DS del orden de los 3-4V trabajando en zona activa. Eso es un desperdicio inútil de potencia.
> ¿Ventajas? No usan drivers, embalamiento térmico casi imposible y no tienen segunda ruptura.
> ¿Desventajas? Calientan 4 o 5 veces lo que un BJT (0,7Vce contra cerca de 4Vds) y no hay cambios significativos en la calidad del sonido.


*Te equivocás.* Yo siempre retengo y recuerdo lo que me decís. No creas que no te presto atención. Sé perfectamente de lo que hablás y nunca pasé por alto ese detalle.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Te ahorro algún numerito y te digo que en esos MOSFETs siempre estás a más de 10V por debajo de la tensión de las ramas. Hacé las cuentas de cómo va a calentar eso y qué eficiencia podrías sacarle...


Mi punto de vista respecto a eso es que en esta situación no me interesa pensar en la eficiencia, no me interesa el "desperdicio de potencia", para nada... No me van a cobrar 10 pesos más en la factura de electricidad por usar un ampli Mosfet vs. un ampli BJT... 

Consideraría esas variables si, por ejemplo, tuviese que alimentar el amplificador con una batería... donde la eficiencia es sumamente importante... Pero si la energía viene de la red, y no está limitada por nada; ¿De qué sirve calentarse por el _"desperdicio"_ de potencia?

Tampoco me importa "el dinero extra" que tendría que gastar en disipadores... es lo mismo que nada, siempre están los que se persiguen con el centavo sobre esto y aquello, sin considerar el fin, que es el objetivo...


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Perfecto, en tu opinión *(tan subjetiva como la mía)* te gustan, pero sin haber armado uno, ni (por lo que decís) oído uno, ni (también por lo que decís) terminar de entender cómo funciona... Si querés armar uno, adelante, date el gusto. De todas formas mantengo mi opinión de que es un desperdicio de calor y el beneficio es prácticamente inexistente, si es que lo hay.


En esta y muchas más opiniones similares me baso. Tengo buenas referencias de Crimson, y sé que no habla porque el aire es gratis...


crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan *con este tipo de transistores a la salida.*



-------------------------------------------
En fin. No lo voy a armar sólo porque tengo una amplia lista de proyectos antes que este, pero algún día calculo que lo probaré, y veré "que tan desastre" es y cómo se comporta...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 18, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Es un ampli bastante corriente, sin nada muy destacable más que un esquema dibujado medio enroscadito (¿será que no sabe dibujar o que quiso hacerlo ver más "piripipí"?).


Yo sabía que había visto algo así por algún lado...
Es básicamente este diseño, reducido a la mitad de la salida, empeorado y con menos rendimiento. Ahora sí lo encontré, puedo dormir tranquilo .



Tavo dijo:


> En esta y muchas más opiniones similares me  baso. Tengo buenas referencias de Crimson, y sé que no habla porque el  aire es gratis...


Estamos de acuerdo en que no habla "porque sí", pero no habla de "amplificadores con salida MOSFET" en general, sino de uno en particular (primer punto importante), ampli que resulta ser tremendamente diferente a este otro de PCP. Es una salida Sziklai armada con MOSFETs y técnicamente resulta muchísimo más interesante que lo que publicó la página de PCP.
Segundo, que habla del sonido que entrega, que nunca dije que fuera malo el de los MOSFET, sino que no son mejores que los BJT comunes y corrientes en estas aplicaciones y calientan más. Por eso no los recomiendo (aunque no los prohíbo, de ninguna manera).

Cualquier otra cosa sobre las opiniones de Crimson la discutiré con todo gusto con él en caso de que/cuando pase por este hilo, porque no tiene sentido enfrascarnos en lo que dijo o no dijo alguien más, adivinando su posición y opiniones.

Ahora, sobre este Pablo Crespo...
Todo lo que leí de él (escrito por él, no sobre él) es una mezcla de datos ciertos, de los que se encuentran en cualquier libro, y una "imaginación florida" (por decir lo menos) a la hora de sacar conclusiones. Es, según lo veo, uno de los peligrosos porque "suena a que sabe" de lo que habla (es verosímil) y más de tres le van a creer.
No son muy coherentes los datos que suele poner en sus escritos cuando son de él (me viene a la memoria un gráfico sobre distorsión por cruce donde la dibuja al revés).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahora, sobre este Pablo Crespo...
> Todo lo que leí de él (escrito por él, no sobre él) es una mezcla de datos ciertos, de los que se encuentran en cualquier libro, y una "imaginación florida" (por decir lo menos) a la hora de sacar conclusiones. *Es, según lo veo, uno de los peligrosos porque "suena a que sabe" de lo que habla (es verosímil) y más de tres le van a creer.*


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en que no habla "porque sí", pero no habla de "amplificadores con salida MOSFET" en general, sino de uno en particular (primer punto importante), ampli que resulta ser tremendamente diferente a este otro de PCP. Es una salida Sziklai armada con MOSFETs y técnicamente resulta muchísimo más interesante que lo que publicó la página de PCP.


Hasta acá estamos de acuerdo. 


Cacho dijo:


> Segundo, que habla del sonido que entrega, que nunca dije que fuera malo el de los MOSFET, sino *que no son mejores que los BJT comunes y corrientes en estas aplicaciones* y calientan más. Por eso no los recomiendo (aunque no los prohíbo, de ninguna manera).


Y yo sigo leyendo el comentario de Crimson y cada vez me confundo más.. 


crimson dijo:


> Evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada *en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre.*


En fin. Ya sabrás mis opiniones el cuando arme ese ampli Ampeg con MOSFETs.


Cacho dijo:


> Cualquier otra cosa sobre las opiniones de Crimson la discutiré con todo gusto con él en caso de que/cuando pase por este hilo, porque no tiene sentido enfrascarnos en lo que dijo o no dijo alguien más, adivinando su posición y opiniones.


Oka, que alguien llame a Crimson entonces, ahí si que no me quiero perder ni un segundo de la charla. 



Cacho dijo:


> Ahora, sobre este Pablo Crespo...
> Todo lo que leí de él (escrito por él, no sobre él) es una mezcla de datos ciertos, de los que se encuentran en cualquier libro, y una "imaginación florida" (por decir lo menos) a la hora de sacar conclusiones. Es, según lo veo, uno de los peligrosos porque "suena a que sabe" de lo que habla (es verosímil) y más de tres le van a creer.
> No son muy coherentes los datos que suele poner en sus escritos cuando son de él (me viene a la memoria un gráfico sobre distorsión por cruce donde la dibuja al revés).
> 
> Saludos


Ok, te creo, de verdad.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2012)

Listo, ahora me terminó de cerrar todo. Considero la siguiente opinión MUY objetiva, precisa y al punto.
Y con autoridad de palabra , el autor del Amplificador de 1250W clase D del foro, *Eduardo José Tagle.*


			
				Eduardo J. Tagle (EJTagle) dijo:
			
		

> Tengo opiniones contradictorias con relación a los amplificadores clase AB con salida a MOSFETs...
> En teoría, deberían ser mejores  que los con transistores comunes, pero en la práctica tienen algunas ventajas y algunos inconvenientes:
> La ventaja es que los MOSFETs no generan compresión de audio; es decir, no atenúan el volumen a medida que este aumenta. Entonces el sonido parece más abierto, como con más aire, *más rango dinámico.* Y es una de las cosas buenas que tienen.
> La mala es que a bajo volumen distorsionan mucho más que los amplis a transistores comunes. Eso es porque en clase AB, los transistores se turnan en prender y apagar... y la transición de los mosfets es mucho menos "agraciada"; en consucuencia, el sonido a bajo volumen se oye turbio y a veces metálico...
> ...



Para mi...  Eso es una opinión objetiva y de alguien que sabe. 

Saludos.

PS: No me pidan la fuente de ese texto porque no la tengo, viene de FB.


----------



## crimson (Ene 18, 2012)

Bueno, invariablemente en estos casos se llega al punto sin retorno “oído versus instrumental”, en el cual un bando dice que un amplificador es mejor porque “suena mejor” y otro dice que es mejor porque “el slew rate es mayor, el porcentaje de distorsión es menor y el desplazamiento de fase en toda la gama de audio es nulo…etc”. Yo tengo formación técnica, para mí las mediciones tienen mucho valor, pero la vida me ha enseñado a contar como decisivo el “factor humano”. En mi laboral, si bien usamos el mismo  equipo (mismos micrófonos, consola, parlantes, sala) las bandas de rock las opera un pibe de 29 años, que tiene un talento especial, un oído privilegiado, yo con mis 35 años de sonidista en la espalda no puedo ni acercarme al sonido que hace. A la inversa, yo me encargo de folclore – tango – clásica al punto que hay algunos intérpretes que piden como condición para presentarse que les opere el sonido (y que les paguen, aunque esto ya es más difícil…). Resultado: tenemos un acuerdo tácito: cada uno hace lo que mejor le sale de acuerdo a su talento, para obtener el mejor resultado, que es un artista satisfecho y un público feliz. Ustedes saben que no uso laboratorios virtuales, me como el garrón de ir hasta Microelectrónica, comprar los componentes, hacer la placa y probarla, lo que acarrea el inconveniente de tener un montón de placas tiradas pero también la agradable sorpresa de un amplificador como el Ampeg. Este bichito fue probado y enseguida se le notó algo diferente, por ahí no acertamos a encontrar un lenguaje que lo defina técnicamente y caemos en las “propagandas” de “agudos diáfanos” y demás poesía. Pero el caso es que cautivó a un grupo de gente que utiliza sus oídos permanentemente y que está acostumbrada a como suena un instrumento original. Hicimos una prueba “A o B” para cambiar el ampeg por otro (un PA50) de forma instantánea (porque hay una teoría que dice que el oído no guarda memoria, o lo que es peor, idealiza equipos, algo así como dice el tema “no hay nostalgia peor, que añorar lo que nunca, jamás sucedió…”) y hubo coincidencia unánime en que el Ampeg sonaba mejor… y yo les creo, a mi me pareció lo mismo. De allí pasamos a otro tema: ¿serán los Mosfet? Para mí puede ser… el de transistores con el que lo comparamos tiene una arquitectura muy parecida y no sonaba igual. Evidentemente _debe haber_ algún método científico para descubrir el porqué y dejar contentos a todos, mientras tanto yo estoy como el que afinaba guitarras antes que apareciera el afinador electrónico: _lo hacía a oído._  Saludos C


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2012)

Listo, para mi, tema concluído. Eso es lo que esperaba. Aclarar más las cosas, con más fundamentos, y de esos que no son en base a la "calculadora". (aunque no le guste al profe EZ).

Coincido mucho con vos, Crimson, en tu método de calificar equipos. Las matemáticas, cálculos y estudios son muy importantes, pero al fin y al cabo, es nuestro oído el último eslabón de la cadena, es decir, la parte más importante, obviamente hablando de audio.

Ahora sólo falta que venga Cacho y nos repita que no le gustan los amplificadores con salida a MOSFET.
*(es broma!! no te calentés! )*

Para mi, tema concluido.
Agradezco enormemente a quienes tuvieron la amabilidad de aportar su ROCA de piedra (grano de arena es poco) al asunto... Ahora entiendo mucho más todo este tema.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2012)

entonces suenan mejor o no los mosfet?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces suenan mejor o no los mosfet?


Julién, esa pregunta no tiene respuesta. No es tan simple como decir SI o NO. Cada tipo tiene sus virtudes y defectos. No es ninguno mejor que el otro. Son dos cosas distintas. Es como decir Ford/Chevrolet o Fender/Gibson. Así lo entiendo yo. Gracias a todas esas opiniones logré aclarar mucho más estas diferencias que no entendía...

Te recomiendo vayas a la página anterior y leas desde donde empieza el tema hasta acá. Seguro vas a sacar tus propias conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Julién, esa pregunta no tiene respuesta. No es tan simple como decir SI o NO. Cada tipo tiene sus virtudes y defectos. No es ninguno mejor que el otro. Son dos cosas distintas. Es como decir Ford/Chevrolet o Fender/Gibson. Así lo entiendo yo. Gracias a todas esas opiniones logré aclarar mucho más estas diferencias que no entendía...
> 
> Te recomiendo vayas a la página anterior y leas desde donde empieza el tema hasta acá. Seguro vas a sacar tus propias conclusiones.
> 
> Saludos.



yo estoy subscripto al tema este desde hace rato ya ,yo creía que los amplis con mosfet sonaban mejor,pero con todo esto ya termine demasiado confundido

desde el 21-may-2010 que leo el hilo este,esta muy bueno


----------



## crimson (Ene 18, 2012)

Su Majestad, yo he armado montones de placas, (y lo seguiré haciendo), pero actualmente me he detenido en dos básicas: para amplificación profesional uso las derivadas de la PA300 de Elektor (Hice también un modelo más chico, la PA150), porque son fiables, no tienen problemas con la temperatura y funcionan toda una noche al mango sin inconvenientes. El sonido es muy bueno. Pero para audio hogareño estoy armando las Ampeg (con dos Mosfet por canal, es suficiente para mover un par de cajas de 15"), porque auditivamente las noto con más "claridad" (término totalmente subjetivo, que quiere expresar algo así como que el oído se siente más a gusto escuchando con ésta que con una placa a transistores). No es una plaqueta cara y es muy sencilla de armar, quercus ya la probó y está de acuerdo en su buen sonido, _pero no me considero referencia de nada _(la única referencia aquí era "maravillas audio"). ¿Porqué no uso Mosfet en las de mayor potencia y trabajo duro? Porque hemos tenido malas experiencias. Yo tengo 2 potencias ZKX MT500, una viejita y otra más moderna. Excelente sonido y muy confiables (2IRFP240 x 2 IRFP9240 por canal a +/-56V). Pero, las MT1000 ya son un problema... pese a mi recomendación un amigo se compró una y en un año fue a repararla 3 veces... se le pinchan los transistore sde salida (los mismos IRFP) apenas la enciende. Los de ZKX hicieron la fácil "aumentá la tensión y poné más transistores" con el resultado de estropear algo que en su dimensión correcta era bueno. Saludos C


----------



## zopilote (Ene 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo estoy subscripto al tema este desde hace rato ya ,yo creía que los amplis con mosfet sonaban mejor,pero con todo esto ya termine demasiado confundido
> 
> desde el 21-may-2010 que leo el hilo este,esta muy bueno




 Pasate a leer todo lo que hay de amplificadores clase D y vas a reventar tus pupilas. Las desventajas que antes tenian en sus inicio los mosfet, ya no existen en los nuevos modelos y por eso su inclusion en amplificadores desde los de clase AB hasta los de clase D, y la mayoria ya a escuchado esos, y si que tienen sus adeptos, en donde me incluyo.




crimson dijo:


> ¿Porqué no uso Mosfet en las de mayor potencia y trabajo duro? Porque hemos tenido malas experiencias. Yo tengo 2 potencias ZKX MT500, una viejita y otra más moderna. Excelente sonido y muy confiables (2IRFP240 x 2 IRFP9240 por canal a +/-56V). Pero, las MT1000 ya son un problema... pese a mi recomendación un amigo se compró una y en un año fue a repararla 3 veces... se le pinchan los transistore sde salida (los mismos IRFP) apenas la enciende. Los de ZKX hicieron la fácil "aumentá la tensión y poné más transistores" con el resultado de estropear algo que en su dimensión correcta era bueno. Saludos C




  Colocaron los mosfet sin medir sus resistencias interna, rara vez salen los mosfet de una misma partida con los mismos parametros (son solo para las empresas que los piden), para nosotros los mortales tenemos que emparejarlas, y buscar las que son de calidad (me desconcierta el logo de la IRF que las fabrica, tienen dos modos diferentes de grabarlas, serán sus maquinas...).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2012)

dentro de muy poco,la semana que viene voy a armar el case d de eduardo ,https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/
tengo una duda con la eficiencia ,si el inductor calienta,,,no esta perdiendo eficiencia por ay???
recién ay voy a probar eso de los mosfet y les cuento que es lo que me parece a mi

PD:
     de todos modos para su majestad todo suena bien, 0 oídos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2012)

Bueno, a ver si voy por orden a ver si así no me hago lío con la respuesta.

@Tavo


Tavo dijo:


> Listo, ahora me terminó de cerrar todo. Considero la siguiente opinión MUY objetiva, precisa y al punto.


Seguimos con la misma cosa... No existe tal cosa como una opinión objetiva. Toda opinión es subjetiva y (supongo yo) te gustó esa porque leíste sólo la parte (el renglón) que te convino...


Tavo dijo:


> Eso es una opinión objetiva y de alguien que sabe.


Eso es una opinión de alguien que sabe, pero nunca puede ser objetiva porque (precisamente) es una opinión.

A lo que nos trajo:


			
				EJT dijo:
			
		

> La mala es que a bajo volumen distorsionan mucho más que los amplis a  transistores comunes [porque] la transición de los mosfets es mucho  menos "agraciada"; en consucuencia, el sonido a bajo volumen se oye  turbio y a veces metálico...


¿Eso no importa?. La "no compresión" se da en los picos de corriente (ayuda para contestar lo que sigue) y ahí estamos hablando de bastantes amperes, del orden de la decena por transistor (o de un circuito diseñado por Chapuzas Inc.).
A ese volumen si estás todavía con el tímpano adentro del oído, lo que menos te preocupa es si comprime o no, sino la factura del otorrino para arreglarte el desaguisado MOSFET que se te genera en el yunque.

Ahora te pregunto: ¿Por qué comprimen los no-MOSFET? ¿Cuándo? ¿Todos comprimen?.


			
				EJT dijo:
			
		

> Hay formas de solucionar este problema... La otra es usar MOSFETs especiales para audio, pero son  virtualmente inconseguibles a precios razonables.


¿Dije yo MOSFETs laterales inconseguibles en algún lado?
Ah, sí, cierto que ya lo dije.


			
				EJT dijo:
			
		

> Mi opinión es que para amplis sencillos, me quedo con los BJTs pero con  transistores especiales para audio (que no son caros, y que se oye casi  tan bien como los MOSFETs)... y si estás dispuesto a complicar el  circuito, entonces me quedo con los MOSFETs...


¿Y el circuito complicado?
Mirá que si no te convienen los BJT... 


			
				EJT dijo:
			
		

> Pero para un ampli sencillo, los BJTs son superiores, simplemente usando los correctos.


Definitivamente leíste el renglón que quisiste leer, me parece.

-----------
@Crimson:
¿Cómo va, tanto tiempo?



crimson dijo:


> Hicimos una prueba “A o B” para cambiar el ampeg por otro (un PA50)...


No ubico ese, Mr. Steed. ¿Está en el foro o es un downgrade del PA300?


crimson dijo:


> ...hubo coincidencia unánime en que el Ampeg sonaba mejor…


Es que nunca dije yo que no sonaran bien, sino que no se justifica tirar (al menos) 4V y su correspondiente potencia al ambiente por una diferencia práctica o directamente inexistente. Amén de complicar más el circuito, pero eso ya pasa por otro lado.
Eso es lo que no se justifica en mi posición. De ahí a que haya uno o varios diseños que suenen bien, mal o más o menos...
Simplemente no puedo justificar el uso de MOSFETs en aplicaciones lineales por el desperdicio que representan frente a los bipolares. Y ni siquiera los laterales, porque salen más caros que la gran p...auta publicitaria.


crimson dijo:


> ...yo estoy como el que afinaba guitarras antes que apareciera el afinador electrónico: lo hacía a oído. Saludos C


Los pianos se siguen afinando a oído 

-----------
@Su Alteza Serenísima y Sancor (en breve, Ilolay en la lista de títulos):


el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo creía que los amplis con mosfet sonaban mejor,pero con todo esto ya termine demasiado confundido


Hasta hoy no he encontrado diferencias (hablando de diseños de buena calidad) entre una salida y otra. Claro que un buen diseño con MOSFETs sonará mejor que un mal diseño con BJT, pero a igualdad de calidades en el diseño, aprovechando los puntos fuertes de cada tipo de transistor de salida, no ví diferencias... Y los MOSFET son más caros y van a calentar más.


el-rey-julien dijo:


> dentro de muy poco,la semana que viene voy a armar el case d de eduardo...


Ah, pero Mort ya le habrá advertido, Majestad, que ese no es un MOSFET trabajando en zona lineal. Ahí sí están bien usados (en corte/saturación) y es más, en esa función son mucho mejores que los bipolares comunes.


el-rey-julien dijo:


> tengo una duda con la eficiencia ,si el inductor calienta,,,no esta perdiendo eficiencia por ay?


Sí, claro, todo lo que se caliente es una baja en la eficiencia. Pero es mucho más eficiente que las otras clases de todas formas.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 19, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Bueno, invariablemente en estos casos se llega al punto sin retorno “oído versus instrumental”, en el cual un bando dice que un amplificador es mejor porque “suena mejor” y otro dice que es mejor porque “el slew rate es mayor, el porcentaje de distorsión es menor y el desplazamiento de fase en toda la gama de audio es nulo…etc”. Yo tengo formación técnica, para mí las mediciones tienen mucho valor, pero la vida me ha enseñado a contar como decisivo el “factor humano”. En mi laboral, si bien usamos el mismo  equipo (mismos micrófonos, consola, parlantes, sala) las bandas de rock las opera un pibe de 29 años, que tiene un talento especial, un oído privilegiado, yo con mis 35 años de sonidista en la espalda no puedo ni acercarme al sonido que hace. A la inversa, yo me encargo de folclore – tango – clásica al punto que hay algunos intérpretes que piden como condición para presentarse que les opere el sonido (y que les paguen, aunque esto ya es más difícil…). Resultado: tenemos un acuerdo tácito: cada uno hace lo que mejor le sale de acuerdo a su talento, para obtener el mejor resultado, que es un artista satisfecho y un público feliz. Ustedes saben que no uso laboratorios virtuales, me como el garrón de ir hasta Microelectrónica, comprar los componentes, hacer la placa y probarla, lo que acarrea el inconveniente de tener un montón de placas tiradas pero también la agradable sorpresa de un amplificador como el Ampeg. Este bichito fue probado y enseguida se le notó algo diferente, por ahí no acertamos a encontrar un lenguaje que lo defina técnicamente y caemos en las “propagandas” de “agudos diáfanos” y demás poesía. Pero el caso es que cautivó a un grupo de gente que utiliza sus oídos permanentemente y que está acostumbrada a como suena un instrumento original. Hicimos una prueba “A o B” para cambiar el ampeg por otro (un PA50) de forma instantánea (porque hay una teoría que dice que el oído no guarda memoria, o lo que es peor, idealiza equipos, algo así como dice el tema “no hay nostalgia peor, que añorar lo que nunca, jamás sucedió…”) y hubo coincidencia unánime en que el Ampeg sonaba mejor… y yo les creo, a mi me pareció lo mismo. De allí pasamos a otro tema: ¿serán los Mosfet? Para mí puede ser… el de transistores con el que lo comparamos tiene una arquitectura muy parecida y no sonaba igual. Evidentemente _debe haber_ algún método científico para descubrir el porqué y dejar contentos a todos, mientras tanto yo estoy como el que afinaba guitarras antes que apareciera el afinador electrónico: _lo hacía a oído._  Saludos C



 Totalmente de acuerdo.
  Yo todo esto lo reduzco a algo que ya, de una forma u otra se ha dicho: 
  “Para mi, lo mejor, es lo que mas me gusta a *MI*”…lo  demás son indicaciones que puedes tomar mas o menos en cuenta… al final, es tu *oído,* el que debe dictar sentencia, y al que se le debe dar gusto, el resto es aleatorio para preferir uno u otro, por lo menos en mi opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Seguimos con la misma cosa... No existe tal cosa como una opinión objetiva. Toda opinión es subjetiva y (supongo yo) te gustó esa porque leíste sólo la parte (el renglón) que te convino...
> Eso es una opinión de alguien que sabe, pero nunca puede ser objetiva porque (precisamente) es una opinión.


No se como lo verás vos, pero para mi sigue siendo objetiva. Definamos "objetiva": Es cuando se dan a conocer *TODAS* la cosas sobre el asunto, *NO* solamente una parte como hacés vos, que, en resumen, decís todo lo bueno de los BJT y todo lo malo de los MOSFET... Claro, así cualquiera... 
Sigo sin estar de acuerdo contigo. Tus opiniones me parecen... como decirlo, "no objetivas", porque *vos decís lo que te conviene, lo de tu preferencia.* En cambio, se puede notar que Eduardo *no* hace hincapié en sus gustos, sino que se centra en cuestiones totalmente técnicas, y destaca las virtudes y defectos de ambos tipos de etapas; en base a esas conclusiones saca su propia opinión.

*Para mi, eso es ser objetivo.*
Decir *TODO*, lo bueno y lo malo de todo el tema, no solo lo que te conviene. *¿Se entiende?* 


Cacho dijo:


> ¿Eso no importa?. La "no compresión" se da en los picos de corriente (ayuda para contestar lo que sigue) y ahí estamos hablando de bastantes amperes, del orden de la decena por transistor (o de un circuito diseñado por Chapuzas Inc.).
> *A ese volumen si estás todavía con el tímpano adentro del oído, lo que menos te preocupa es si comprime o no,* sino la factura del otorrino para arreglarte el desaguisado MOSFET que se te genera en el yunque.


*Acá te equivocaste de cajón. Sin vueltas.*
Vos estás hablando de amplificadores de gran potencia, porque para que te rompan los tímpanos como decís vos... De vuelta, no estás siendo objetivo con tus palabras.
El amplificador Ampeg que menciona Crimson es MOSFET y es de 40W. Yo no creo que 40W te hagan mal a los tímpanos...
Resumiendo: No consideres sólo los amplificadores de MEGA potencia, sería mejor que abras bien al abanico y consideres todas las variables, desde amplificadores de 5W MOSFET hasta los más potentes...



Cacho dijo:


> Definitivamente leíste el renglón que quisiste leer, me parece.


Y seguís duro como gallo al horno.
No leí sólo lo que me conviene, leí todo el texto, todas las virtudes y defectos sobre ambas salidas, pero sigo quedándome en algunos casos con los MOSFET y en otros con los BJT.

A ver, señor Cacho:
Quiero que entiendas, de una vez, que en ningún momento crucifiqué los amplificadores BJTs!! Mi opinión (y como te gusta, totalmente subjetiva) es que en algunos casos, conviene usar amplificadores bien diseñados MOSFET y en otros conviene usar BJT.
Yo diría que para potencias "medias", me quedo con un Ampeg (por decir uno), y para altas potencias ahí si no hay nada que hacer, los BJTs llevan la punta por el mismo motivo que mencionabas unos comentarios atrás, la "perdida" de potencia...



Cacho dijo:


> Es que nunca dije yo que no sonaran bien, sino que no se justifica tirar (al menos) 4V y su correspondiente potencia al ambiente *por una diferencia práctica o directamente inexistente.* Amén de complicar más el circuito, pero eso ya pasa por otro lado.


Y seguís con las diferencias inexistentes...
Mejor no digo más nada porque me vas a tirar con algo. Voy a esperar a armar algunos amplificadores MOSFETs y corroborar lo que dice Crimson pero con mis propias palabras...
Después te cuento sobre las diferencias inexistentes. 

*Saludos.*


----------



## crimson (Ene 19, 2012)

¡Hola Cacho! Un alegrón encontrarte, che. Te comento las pruebas que hice para sostener una opinión de este tipo: primero conecté con llaves de cambio una placa Ampeg y una PA50
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...00w-hifi-by-mj15004-mj15003-10789/index4.html
(está en el post 61). Pusimos un disco de Pat Metheny y les dije a mis compañeros que escucharan. De a ratos cambiaba una por otra (mis compañeros no sabían cuál era cuál). La conclusión fue unánime: preferían el Ampeg. Entonces pensé (a veces lo hago) ¿será la salida Sziklay? Ahí nomás agarré un cutter y modifiqué la placa del PA50 de Darlington a Sziklay y al otro día a hacer la misma prueba.  Y volvió a ganar el Ampeg. Por eso básicamente traté de abstraerme de la decisión, dejando que eligiera otra gente, que está con el sonido todo el día, (y que tenemos tiempo al p... para hacer estos experimentos). Al momento de explicar por qué lo prefieren la explicación es "claridad" (ojo que un par de mis compañeros son músicos, no electrónicos, saben operar una consola, pero no lo que hay en sus tripas). Así que hasta ahí mis esfuerzos para develar el misterio del "sexo de los ángeles" como dice Fogo. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2012)

Ok. Entonces lo que sigue es la cita que Cacho que dice...


Cacho dijo:


> Es que nunca dije yo que no sonaran bien, sino que no se justifica tirar (al menos) 4V y su correspondiente potencia al ambiente *por una diferencia práctica o directamente inexistente.*



Me faltó decir algo: Para tus *oídos electrónicos y matemáticos*, es inexistente la diferencia; pero no para unos oídos entrenados, músicos, oídos de gente que está todo el día con el audio, como decía Crimson... SI que hay diferencias. Y no son por la topología del circuito, es directamente por los transistores de salida. No queda otra.

Insisto, abandoná por un segundito la calculadora y tratá de... como decirlo... comprender que las diferencias no son inexistentes. Y no lo digo yo, lo dice Crimson.

No tomen a mal. Esta es una discusión seria y me parece importante. Así da gusto debatir temas, con coherencia, seriedad, y palabras con fundamentos válidos.

Saludos.



Un aplauso para @fogonazo por separar el tema... *y por titularlo así! Espectacularr! * 

Yo me haría el llavero con un *IGBT*, para que ninguno de los dos se ofenda... 
Y a parte porque si lo compraría me daría lástima soldarlo en un circuito impreso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2012)

Ahora que le presto más atención , todo nació por elogios a éste circuito propuesto por Osk_rin.



osk_rin dijo:


> perdón si me desvió un poco de el tema, desde hace un tiempo que se de la pg de pcpaudio y ahi hay otro amplificador mosfet específicamente el PUBLIC, y como aquí ya se han mostrado varios diseños por parte de zopilote y crimson, así es que considere que también es de importancia;
> 
> aqui es ta el link con toda la descripción de el mismo, seguro lo conocen
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/public/public.html


 
y resulta que dice *CLARAMENTE* que es : *Public* 

O sea Hi-barato y Hi-rendimiento , pero no Hi-Fi


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2012)

Claaaro, el ampli del simpático Pablo Crespo está muy bien diseñado para ser Hi-Trash...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 19, 2012)

puedo meter mi granito de arena???.... jjajaja, che que quilombo se armo con los mosfet y los bjt.....


bueno, yendo al punto, no se si tengo autoridad suficiente o no, solo voy a decir lo siguiente, tengo construidos (a partir del diseño) amplis a bipolares y a mosfet desde 100W en 8Ω x canal hasta 600W en 4Ω x canal, y contsruido una bestia de 1150W x canal en 2ohm totalmente a mosfets..


en cuanto a los beneficios de uno y otro, creo que existen unas cuantas barbaridades escritas producto de querer explicar sensaciones subjetivas sin tener mucha idea de por qué suceden.

cuando se quiere tener un amplificador con el mejor amortiguamiento posible, lo ideal es usar BJTs, por el hecho de que presentan la menor impedancia a lazo abierto (los mosfet presentan mayor impedancia a lazo abierto)

por otro lado, los mosfet no presentan segunda ruptura y tienen coeficiente termico positivo, lo cual hace que sean muchiiiiiisimo mas robustos que cualquier bipolar.

por otro lado, los bipolares tienen el gran inconveniente de que la ganancia del dispositivo depende de la corriente de colector de éste, cosa que no ocurre con los mosfet.

los mosfet no presentan latch up, no hay sticking en el momento de saturacion.

presentan mayor caida de tension entre gate y source que en su analogo base-emisor (entre 3 y 4V contra 0.7-1.1V), con lo cual se aprovecha menos la fuente, es decir, se necesita de una fuente de unos 3 volt mas por rama para lograr la misma potencia que con BJTs.

son menos sensibles a corrientes reactivas, ya que poseen diodo free weeling intrinseco (y es un diodo rapido de recuperacion suave).

en cuanto al public, de PCPAUDIO, bueno... seguimos con mas chachara de lo mismo, carga activa en el par diferencial de entrada, lo que le da una ganancia a lazo abierto altisima y... como la ganancia de lazo le queda enorme, tuvo que mejorar el slew rate del VAS, metiendole un cascodo... para que? para un ampli de public address??... como diria karina olga jelinek... lo dejo a tu criterio...






EDIT: ahhhh y me olvidaba, los mosfet producen muchisimo menos ruido térmico


----------



## juanma (Ene 19, 2012)

Sobre el Public de PCP, es muy clara la pagina cuando dice que es un ampli para empezar! Cito:

Los objetivos de diseño son *minimizar el número de componentes y su  coste*, pero no se puede penalizar la calidad por debajo de unos niveles.

En la etapa de salida debemos buscar un transistor que tenga suficiente  calidad por sí mismo. La opción más recomendada son los mosfet, ya que  no requieren drivers.

Seamos realistas, quiero advertir a aquellos que pretenden hacerlo  funcionar junto a pantallas de más de 300€/unidad (precio DIY / 800€  comerciales) que sería conveniente invertir un poco más. 

No veo el por qué de la discusión. El amplificador es basico, y si uso MOSFET fue para no usar driver. Si estas por empezar en lo DIY, el amplificador va como anillo al dedo. Ahora, si ya tenes experiencia, no se lo tiene en cuenta. Simple.


----------



## 0002 (Ene 19, 2012)

Creo que dentro de poco, se empezará a llegar a un punto donde nadie queda con el sabor de boca que espera , como dice Juanma (ojo! lo no defiendo, ni nada por el estilo), me parece que el autor del circuito aclara de manera muy oportuna que dicho amplificador es para personas principiantes en esto de armar circuitos, de ahí saltamos hasta donde se encuentran los titanes, con una espada y un pegaso , y pues nos damos cuenta que las cosas tienen una profundidad enorme, pero de ahí, habria que esperar que todos hicieramos las mismas pruebas (con instrumentos especializados y con el oido) con los mismos amplificadores (con oidos entrenados ó no), entonces así tomar una decisión de si me convence algo ó no, caemos otra en que estaremos de acuerdo, cuando estemos agusto con algo, mientras tanto aquellos que no tenemos oidos matemáticos ni musicales (me incluyo ), podemos admirar como se transforma la energía en información que núnca encuentras en un libro .

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Sobre el Public de PCP, es muy clara la pagina cuando dice que es un ampli para empezar! Cito:
> 
> Los objetivos de diseño son *minimizar el número de componentes y su  coste*, pero no se puede penalizar la calidad por debajo de unos niveles.
> 
> ...



Comentario "matón" 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2012)

Capitán Fogonazo, ponga proa a Bizancio .




Tavo dijo:


> No se como lo verás vos, pero para mi sigue siendo  objetiva. Definamos "objetiva": Es cuando se dan a conocer TODAS la cosas sobre el asunto, NO  solamente una parte como hacés vos, que, en resumen, decís todo lo  bueno de los BJT y todo lo malo de los MOSFET... Claro, así  cualquiera...


Ácabaramos... Hasta que definiste lo que querés decir con "objetivo"...
Tenés una mezcla de conceptos entre objetivo (2), subjetivo, imparcialidad y parcialidad (5).  Una opinión nunca puede ser objetiva (es subjetiva) y es lo que te  estuve diciendo. También es teóricamente posible, pero prácticamente  imposible que sea imparcial (mirate el ombligo).
Por lo de dar a conocer todo o parte (parcialidad/imparcialidad)... Tras  lo  de la no compresión, del resto no importó más nada. Eso es tomar  una posición parcial, y es normal porque todo el mundo las toma, sea en  fútbol, cocina, automovilismo o gusto de chicles.


Tavo dijo:


> Para mi, eso es ser objetivo.
> Decir TODO, lo bueno y lo malo de todo el tema, no solo lo que te conviene. ¿Se entiende?


 ¿Y qué parte "buena" me comí yo?
Por otro lado, eso no tiene mucho que ver con la objetividad.


Tavo dijo:


> Acá te equivocaste de cajón. Sin vueltas.
> Vos estás hablando de amplificadores de gran potencia, porque para que  te rompan los tímpanos como decís vos... De vuelta, no estás siendo  objetivo con tus palabras.
> El amplificador Ampeg que menciona Crimson es MOSFET y es de 40W. Yo no creo que 40W te hagan mal a los tímpanos...
> Resumiendo: No consideres sólo los amplificadores de MEGA potencia,  sería mejor que abras bien al abanico y consideres todas las variables,  desde amplificadores de 5W MOSFET hasta los más potentes...


Acá estás pifiándole. He aquí el detalle que no entendiste: Es a gran  potencia que los MOSFETs tienen la ventaja de no comprimir por mantener  la trasconductancia, en lugar de un beta variable de los BJT malos. Un  buen bipolar (los MJL3281/1302, por ejemplo) mantiene la curva estable  hasta corrientes de colector elevadas (al revés que un, por ejemplo, 3055).
Releé lo que vos mismo citaste de EJTagle, donde habla de que el problema más frecuente se da cerca del 0, en el cruce y que a bajo volumen pueden sonar a lata y no muy bien.


Tavo dijo:


> Y seguís duro como gallo al horno.
> No leí sólo lo que me conviene, leí todo el texto, todas las virtudes y  defectos sobre ambas salidas, pero sigo quedándome en algunos casos con  los MOSFET y en otros con los BJT.


Es que por las conclusiones que sacaste me da la impresión de que te  basaste en lo que pusiste en negritas y el resto no pareció importarte.


Tavo dijo:


> A ver, señor Cacho:
> Quiero que entiendas, de una vez, que en ningún momento crucifiqué los  amplificadores BJTs!! Mi opinión (y como te gusta, totalmente subjetiva)  es que en algunos casos, conviene usar amplificadores bien diseñados  MOSFET y en otros conviene usar BJT.


A ver señor Tavo:
Perfecto. Es tu opinión, tán válida como que te gusten las rubias y Chevrolet. A mí me gustan morochas y soy de Ford... 
Es una cuestión subjetiva (o sea, referida a las preferencias del sujeto, que en este caso sos vos). 
Si vas para atrás en el tema y releés lo que puse, vas a ver que: 
-Primero, hablé  del mal diseño que este Pablo Nomeacuerdoqué posteó en PCPaudio.
-Segundo, el que trajo a colación el tema de "a quién le gustan más los  MOSFETs a la salida" fuiste vos, no yo, que sólo dije que era  innecesaria la salida MOSFET, pero si alguien quería hacerse una, que  buscara otro diseño.
-Tercero: Que no dije que no sonaran bien, ni que fueran un invento  diabólico, no dije que no se pueden usar, sino que son innecesarios en  las salidas.

No encuentro hasta el momento una justificación de índole técnica  para usarlos (a los verticales, no hablo de los laterales). Estuve charlando con EJT yo también sobre usarlos o no, pero terminamos entre los clase D, el transistor del gato con botas y las experiencias del hada Campanita volando sobre Kinshasa. Hace falta un moderador por ahí... Igual sigo en mis trece con lo de los MOSFETs.
Sólo podría considerarlos en algunos casos (sigue abajo de  la próxima cita)...


Tavo dijo:


> Yo diría que para potencias "medias", me quedo con un Ampeg (por decir  uno), y para altas potencias ahí si no hay nada que hacer, los BJTs  llevan la punta por el mismo motivo que mencionabas unos comentarios  atrás, la "perdida" de potencia...


...que son los contrarios a estos.
Las ventajas de los MOSFETs aparecen recién con corrientes (potencias)  grandes. Hasta entonces van igual que los BJT. En potencias (corrientes)  relativamente bajas,del orden de los 2-3A por transistor (eso son  32-72W sobre 8Ω), no se notará el efecto de la compresión que los MOSFETs  "solucionan" (entre comillas porque no es que lo solucionen, sino que no  lo generan) simplemente porque β se mantiene en una zona constante (o  casi) de la curva, aún en transistores "comunes"  como el par TIP35/36.

---------------------------
@Crimson:

¿Hiciste este con un transistor menos por rama y menos tensión (y algunos cambios en los pasivos)?



Por las características del PCP... Ahorrarse un par de drivers y pagarlo con más de 10V de caída constante en los MOSFETs (mirar la tabla de potencias quedeclara PCP), además de ser más complicado que lo necesario si se trata de un ampli de PA o para principiantes. Por otro lado, para evitar el uso de drivers debería usar laterales, no verticales. El diseño no es bueno, se mire como se mire.

Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Ene 20, 2012)

y ya con camino a bizancio, no nos queda más que admirar el paisaje .

Cacho por lo que dices, entonces estariamos hablando que armar una etapa salida con mosfet para una potencia de 800Wrms (por decir un número, no pienses que estoy por comprar un guirnalda de transistores ), estariamos hablando de que presentaría ventajas en cuanto a sonido se refiere ¿verdad ?, teniendo muy en cuenta que la misma calentaría todavía más que una con BJT.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 20, 2012)

Si Cacho, tenés razón... 

Seguís con las *diferencias inexistentes*, y de vuelta te volvés a equivocar sobre las características de los MOSFETs... decís que el efecto de la compresión se nota solo a altas potencias... *Mentira.* Porque vos leíste bien la prueba "A o B" que escribió Crimson... y era con el Ampeg de 40W... si si, leíste bien, *40W RMS.*

O sea, ya está, no la quiero seguir. Lo que veo es que no estás dispuesto a comprender y/o ver las cosas como son, y seguís con tu punto de vista.

En cambio yo si estoy dispuesto a cambiar de opinión frente a un debate coherente como ha sido este. De paso, aprendí mucho... eso es bueno.

Cada día te conozco más... puede ser? 

*Saludos!*


----------



## crimson (Ene 20, 2012)

Hola Cacho, así es, primero hice una versión "reducida" con dos transistores buenos y luego una "mini" con lo más barato que encontré (TIP35/36, TL071,etc) ambas funcionaron perfectamente y todas usadas para trabajo duro (fiestas, un loco que vende CDs truchos y lo tiene andando todo el día, etc). Lo hice para "estandarizar" la cosa, si bien no trabajo comercialmente en el armado, muchos amigos me piden "la gauchada" que le resucite viejos cadáveres, así que uso la fuente, el gabinete y los disipadores y le cambio la electrónica por estas dos placas, que rebauticé PA150 y PA50, están en el foro todos los datos de armado. Totalmente recomendables ambas. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Cacho por lo que dices, entonces estariamos hablando que armar una etapa salida con mosfet para una potencia de 800Wrms (por decir un número...), estariamos hablando de que presentaría ventajas en cuanto a sonido se refiere ¿verdad?, teniendo muy en cuenta que la misma calentaría todavía más que una con BJT.


Digo que no presentaría el problema de requerir una corriente variable (la de base de los bipolares) según la del colector. En caso de usar MOSFETs a la salida, esa corriente no cambia y de ahí la no compresión.

Esa es la ventaja que haría posible usar un MOS a la salida, pero a costa de disipar más. En potencias altas, donde la disipación es grande ya, sumar los 4V no hará una diferencia porcentual apreciable.
Pongamos 400W sobre 4Ω (resistivos puros), eso da una salida de ~56Vp. Asumamos, sólo para simplificar las cosas, que la disipación máxima será de 28V*7A~200W. En caso de usar un MOS, esos 28V se transformarán en 32V mientras la corriente se mantendrá, lo que nos da ~225W (12,5% más). No es algo tan importante.
En potencias menores, digamos que 40W/4Ω, por poner un número de nuevo, tenemos ~18Vp y una disipación máxima de 9V*2,25A, lo que da 20,25W. Si vamos a los MOS, son 13V*2,25A y eso son 29,25W, más o menos un 45% más.

En los picos y en las zonas más cercanas a los cruces (en altas o bajas potencias) las diferencias son porcentualmente muchísimo más grandes: 0,7V*I en los bipolares contra 4V*I en los MOS.

Estás pagando eso (y un poco más porque el bias es mucho más alto) que en potencias bajas se nota bastante.

La famosa compresión aparece al quedarse sin "comida" por la base los bipolares de la salida, hecho debido a la caída de la ganancia. Eso se soluciona usando un buen transistor a la salida, con curvas de ganancia más estables, o bien manteniendo a los transistores trabajando en las zonas donde su ganancia sea más estable, pero se complica esta opción (eso sginificaría poner muchos más en algunos casos).
Hay soluciones técnicas más complejas para el caso, pero no son baratas, ni muy atractivas.

Por eso decía que podría justificar su uso en potencias altas, sumado a que no es difícil conseguir MOS que puedan manejar altas tensiones con corrientes respetables.


Tavo dijo:


> Seguís con las diferencias inexistentes, y de vuelta te volvés a  equivocar sobre las características de los MOSFETs... decís que el  efecto de la compresión se nota solo a altas potencias... Mentira. Porque vos leíste bien la prueba "A o B" que escribió Crimson... y era con el Ampeg de 40W... si si, leíste bien, 40W RMS.


¿Acaso mencionó Crimson algo de su prueba referido a "compresión"?
Todas las diferencias que marcó están muy lejos de tener alguna remota conexión con ese fenómeno. Si no me creés (estás en todo tu derecho), releé la fuente de donde estás sacando datos y conclusiones, porque algo de eso se te escapó .
En cuanto a la compresión... ¿Me podrías decir qué entendés vos por compresión?. Ya pasó con lo de objetividad y parcialidad que estábamos hablando de cosas distintas.

Y de paso fijate que estás haciendo otra vez lo mismo que te he visto ya hacer más de una vez. Esto en lógica se llama "Generalización Apresurada" (_Secundum Quid_ es su nombre en latín).
Cierto ampli con salida MOS le gustó más que cierto otro con BJT a un determinado grupo, entonces los MOS son mejores.
Tené en cuenta que estás hablando de un caso, de un ampli en un grupo de gente. Podés afirmar que ese ampli (que por cierto, no escuchaste) le gustó más a un grupo de gente (a la que no conocés, salvo quizá a Crimson) que otro ampli (que tampoco escuchaste). Punto.
No se pueden sacar más conclusiones de ahí. Bueno, sí, se puede decir que a Crimson le gusta más ese ampli que el PA50 contra el que lo comparó (y que probablemente le guste más que muchos otros).

Para hacer algo así pero con valor estadístico tenés que repetir la prueba con personas distintas y bastantes veces (ese "n" mínimo se debe calcular), anotando cuántos encuentran mejor a uno, al otro y cuántos no encuentran diferencias, siempre controlando que no haya diferencias de presión sonora entre el sonido de una salida y la otra: Está demostrado si hay dos amplificadores iguales, uno sonando más fuerte que el otro, parece sonar mejor el que está más fuerte. Locuras de la sicoacústica.


Tavo dijo:


> Lo que veo es que no estás  dispuesto a comprender y/o ver las cosas como son, y seguís con tu punto  de vista.


Bueno, si vamos al caso, de nosotros dos yo soy el único que puso argumentos propios. Todo lo tuyo que leí hasta acá son tus ideas y conclusiones hechas sobre las exposiciones/experiencias de terceros. Será un placer aún más grande discutir esto con vos cuando pongas algo propio en este hilo.
Y claro que estoy dispuesto a cambiar de opinión, apenas aparezcan argumentos que me convenzan.


Tavo dijo:


> Cada día te conozco más... puede ser?


Casi... Cada día suponés conocerme más .
-------------------------------------------------------

@C:
Práctico lo tuyo . Buena solución.

Cambiando de tema, sería interesante (ya que tenés en Sziklai un PA50) cambiarle los dos transistores de salida por MOSFETs copiando el diseño del otro y repetir la prueba con la misma gente. Al fin y al cabo no es mucho más que agregar un par de zeners y unas resistencias.
Ahí estarías comparando el diseño del Ampeg con el del PA50, no los MOSFETs contra los bipolares. Si el Ampeg resulta ganador de nuevo, será claro que gana por el circuito. Si resultan iguales o gana el PA50, la diferencia estaba en la salida, ¿no te parece?.
Si lo llegás a hacer, avisá para conocer los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2012)

che pero yo estoy algo atrasado ,,,,mi llavero es con 2n3055

mort ya recibirá su castigo ¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
joderrr hacerme atrasar tan tanto

su majestad quiere un llavero con irfp254 ¡¡¡¡¡ y porque no no tiene ?haaa el castigo sera severo


----------



## crimson (Ene 20, 2012)

Es buena idea Cacho, el 7 de febrero vuelvo a laboral y memando un par de experimentos, así tratamos de descular el misterio. Saludos C


----------



## 0002 (Ene 20, 2012)

Por eso decía:


0002 dijo:


> y ya con camino a bizancio, no nos queda más que admirar el paisaje .



Por que al menos yo estoy como un niño viendo como explotan los fuegos artificiales , por como todo lo que se aporta deja algo muy bueno para aprender . En cuanto a lo de la no compresión creo que entiendo el por que, pues recien ahora me resulta un poco lógico (si no es que estoy tomando un camino equivocado ).

Lo del experimento creo que todos esperaremos respuesta .

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 20, 2012)

A mi solo me queda reírme... solo eso. No digo más nada, porque todo lo que digo no le gusta @cacho 
(si, ese que supone que no lo conozco...)

Yo ya saqué mis conclusiones y bien sacadas, y que nadie me pregunte porque no tengo ganas de fundamentar nada. En ciertos casos, llego a *detestar con mucho énfasis* la calculadora, las fórmulas, la matemática, los números, etc...  Y si, pueden tratarme de ignorante si quieren, pero yo sigo firme con mi convicción, de que el último eslabón de la cadena son los oídos. No hay otra.

Al fin y al cabo los amplificadores NO se hacen para estar bajo estrictas mediciones y estudios; están para amplificar sonido y para que sean agradables a nuestros oídos, *no a la calculadora y las fórmulas...* 

Saludos!

Igual me sigue interesando el tema, lo seguiré bien de cerca y con muchas ganas.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> A mi solo me queda reírme... solo eso. No digo más nada, porque todo lo que digo no le gusta @cacho
> (si, ese que supone que no lo conozco...)
> 
> Yo ya saqué mis conclusiones y bien sacadas, y que nadie me pregunte porque no tengo ganas de fundamentar nada. En ciertos casos, llego a *detestar con mucho énfasis* la calculadora, las fórmulas, la matemática, los números, etc...  Y si, pueden tratarme de ignorante si quieren, pero yo sigo firme con mi convicción, de que el último eslabón de la cadena son los oídos. No hay otra.
> ...




che octavio, no te calentes che! que yo te apoyo en esta... al final, nadie comento nada de lo que puse mas atrasss..... 




por otro lado, quien dice que las etapas de salida con mosfet no necesitan drivers????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo ya saqué mis conclusiones y bien sacadas, y que nadie me pregunte porque no tengo ganas de fundamentar nada. En ciertos casos, llego a *detestar con mucho énfasis* la calculadora, las fórmulas, la matemática, los números, etc...  Y si, pueden tratarme de ignorante si quieren, pero yo sigo firme con mi convicción, de que el último eslabón de la cadena son los oídos. No hay otra.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo los amplificadores NO se hacen para estar bajo estrictas mediciones y estudios; están para amplificar sonido y para que sean agradables a nuestros oídos, *no a la calculadora y las fórmulas...*



Luego de leer esto te iba a contestar algo....pero iba a sonar un poco (bastante) duro :enfadado:

Tal como decís, el ultimo eslabón son los oídos, pero el eslabon anterior NO SON LOS AMPLIFICADORES SINO LOS PARLANTES!!!! Así que antes de tratar de justificar la bueno o malo de un ampli solo usando los oídos, deberías asegurarte que las repuestas de los baffles/parlantes Y DE LA SALA de escucha son las correctas, por que en caso contrario estás escuchando CUALQUIER VERDURA y juzgando sobre eso.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Luego de leer esto te iba a contestar algo....pero iba a sonar un poco (bastante) duro :enfadado:
> 
> Tal como decís, el ultimo eslabón son los oídos, pero el eslabon anterior NO SON LOS AMPLIFICADORES SINO LOS PARLANTES!!!! Así que antes de tratar de justificar la bueno o malo de un ampli solo usando los oídos, deberías asegurarte que las repuestas de los baffles/parlantes Y DE LA SALA de escucha son las correctas, por que en caso contrario estás escuchando CUALQUIER VERDURA y juzgando sobre eso.




eso es perfectamente correcto ezavalla, pero si te esta diciendo que las pruebas son siempre en las mismas condiciones (mismos transductores, misma sala, misma musica) y lo unico que cambia es el ampli....... (si, ya me vas a salir con la psicoacustica, con el factor subjetivo del oyente, conque el que califica uno u otro equipo debe hacerlo mediante un doble ciego para no estar influenciado por su psiquis etc etc), si a el le gusta asi o asa...debe ser por algo no?


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 20, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Pongamos 400W sobre 4Ω (resistivos puros), eso da una salida de ~56Vp. Asumamos, sólo para simplificar las cosas, que la disipación máxima será de 28V*7A~200W. En caso de usar un MOS, esos 28V se transformarán en 32V mientras la corriente se mantendrá, lo que nos da ~225W (12,5% más). No es algo tan importante.
> En potencias menores, digamos que 40W/4Ω, por poner un número de nuevo, tenemos ~18Vp y una disipación máxima de 9V*2,25A, lo que da 20,25W. Si vamos a los MOS, son 13V*2,25A y eso son 29,25W, más o menos un 45% más.
> 
> En los picos y en las zonas más cercanas a los cruces (en altas o bajas potencias) las diferencias son porcentualmente muchísimo más grandes: 0,7V*I en los bipolares contra 4V*I en los MOS.
> ...



para mi esas son palabras, probadas y re-comprobadas, las matemáticas explican todo lo que sucede en esta linda pasión que es la electrónica y creo que el objetivo de cacho al mencionar todo estos argumentos es demostrar la eficiencia de ambos dispositivos.



Tavo dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo los amplificadores NO se hacen para estar bajo estrictas mediciones y estudios; están para amplificar sonido y para que sean agradables a nuestros oídos, *no a la calculadora y las fórmulas...*



lamento decirte que cualquier razón por la cual te guste mas o menos como suena un amplificador te aseguro que forzosamente habrá matemáticas implicadas en ello. las cuales explicaran la razón. y detrás habrá muchas mediciones pruebas etc,

a mi no me gustan las matemáticas, pero consiente soy de su importancia en la electrónica, por eso respeto y confió en los argumentos de el compañero cacho.

y no es para exaltarse, al final tu harás lo que quieras, has como yo lee y aprende 

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2012)

Yo armé una etapa 90% similar a la de PCP (MOSFET en paralelo, 4 en total).

No voy  cometer la imprudencia de comentar que suena lindo o feo, ya que soy bastante sordo y mi impresión auditiva no creo que sirva de nada.

Lo que si puedo decir, mas bien lo dicen mis instrumentos es que la etapa dio 130W trabajando apenas antes del recorte sobre 8Ω (Resistiva pura) con ±50V de alimentación.

Recortando la etapa suena MUY, MUY FEO, extremadamente asimétrico y las orejas pueden llegar a sangrar, pero no es la idea trabajar un amplificador al recorte.

El rango de audio lo cubrió mucho más que satisfactoriamente 19 / 105KHz a ± 0.5db y esto a 100W, siempre sobre resistiva pura y con una mas que respetable distorsión del 0.08%.

A 100mW la distorsión creció a 0.12% y a pesar de haber jugado bastante con la corriente de reposo no pude reducir la distorsión a bajos niveles de potencia.
Como no tenía mayores requerimientos, tampoco me preocupé mucho por el tema.

Mis pruebas de audición las hago siempre con un par de monitores de estudio y no llegue a encontrar diferencias auditivas con otras etapas de muchísima mayor complejidad, pero repito mis orejas no son confiables.
Incluso compare la placa con un monoblock de alta gama y tampoco pude diferenciarlos, no hice trampas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> eso es perfectamente correcto ezavalla, pero si te esta diciendo que las pruebas son siempre en las mismas condiciones (mismos transductores, misma sala, misma musica) y lo unico que cambia es el ampli....... (*si, ya me vas a salir con la psicoacustica, con el factor subjetivo del oyente, conque el que califica uno u otro equipo debe hacerlo mediante un doble ciego para no estar influenciado por su psiquis etc etc*)






​


hazard_1998 dijo:


> si a el le gusta asi o asa...debe ser por algo no?


 Si el no lo ha escuchado y se rige por "lo que otros han escuchado" (y no pongo en tela de juicio su capacidad auditiva ni si hicieron pruebas ABX o nó, pero el hecho es que *SON OTROS*)... entonces no hay mucho que decir


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo armé una etapa 90% similar a la de PCP (MOSFET en paralelo, 4 en total).
> 
> No voy  cometer la imprudencia de comentar que suena lindo o feo, ya que soy bastante sordo y mi impresión auditiva no creo que sirva de nada.
> 
> ...



fogo, te referis al _PUBLIC_ de PCPaudio? eso es por la aberracion diria yo, de mandarse una etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria con el transistor de la rama positiva directo al VAS y el de la rama negativa con un PNP formando un par sziklay... parece que a este tío Pablo nomeacuerdocuanto le importó tres pepinos dejar la etapa simetrica, ahorrandose un BD139 y, para colmo de males encima le mete un bootstrap justo a la etapa que presenta menor caida, osea.....agarró un esquema bastante conocido, con miles de variantes, le metio un cascodo en el par diferencial, el cascodo al VAS y el bootstrap... 3 cosas que no haria pero ni mamado.... yo? le saco los cascodo y degenero bastante mas a los bipolares del par diferencial para linearizarlos, pero de verdad(yo en lo personal, con 3mA de polarizacion del par diferencial, uso alrededor de 1KΩ) y la fuente de corriente de éste todo muy bonito, pero *yo* le saco ese JFET y le pongo una fuente de corriente de alta compliancia (lease, un PNP+ZENER+2 RESIST), mas facil, mas barato y mas predecible(el pablo mismo este, dice  que son muy variables los JFET entre sí y que hay que calibrarlo.....

entre la salida del par diferencial y el VAS, siempre uso un buffer, porque sino, el propio VAS carga al transistor del par diferencial, variando la impedancia de carga que ve el par diferencial dependiendo de la tension de excursion, yo para esto buffereo con un seguidor de emisor. al VAS, si la etapa no es simetrica y se diseña tal como en ese esquema (un solo par diferencial), meto una fuente de corriente en vez de una resistencia de carga, ya que si queda asi como esta en el esquema (sin contar con el bootstrap) la corriente que suministra a la etapa de salida variaría dependiendo de la tension instantanea de salida ( I=V/R, si Vr es cada vez menor, porque la tension instantanea de salida es mayor, I se hace cada vez menor, con lo cual, agrega distorsion si la etapa fuera con bipolares, (parte de la razon de usar bootstrap ahi, es el hecho de mantener la corriente que pasa por R13 constante, la otra razon, o el efecto, es que se logra mayor excursion de salida, haciendo que el transistor de la rama positiva logre tener suficiente tension de gate o base para lograr que entre en saturacion) y con el otro transistor que me sobra (recordemos que de los 2 transistores que le saqué a ese esquema, 1 lo usé como fuente de corriente constante del VAS), completo el darlington de la rama positiva....


----------



## Tavo (Ene 20, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> che octavio, no te calentes che! que yo te apoyo en esta... al final, nadie comento nada de lo que puse mas atrasss.....


No me caliento para nada Hazard, de verdad!  

Sólo que ya hay algunas cosas que he leído que rayan la locura, y ya así no dan ganas de seguir discutiendo, porque se pierde el sentido a todo. 


ezavalla dijo:


> Luego de leer esto te iba a contestar algo....pero iba a sonar un poco (bastante) duro :enfadado:


Contestá lo que quieras Eduardo, no te calles nada, que lo voy a leer con toda calma. 
De paso, antes que escribas algo, ya sé cuáles van a ser tus intenciones, así que ya me voy haciendo una idea. No tengas miedo de ofenderme o tratarme de ignorante, no te preocupes que sé bien lo que sé y lo que no sé, y estoy dispuesto a cambiar aquello que no sé o que hago mal; pero no pienso cambiar "porque a alguien se le antoje que es así", o "porque tal persona prefiera este tipo de amplificador"...  No me van a convencer tan fácil algún par de palabras bonitas que argumenten un idea o un gusto personal y totalmente subjetivo.

*Edit by Fogo*
Comentario muy Off Topic




hazard_1998 dijo:


> eso es perfectamente correcto ezavalla, pero si te esta diciendo que las pruebas son siempre en las mismas condiciones (mismos transductores, misma sala, misma musica) y lo unico que cambia es el ampli....... (si, ya me vas a salir con la psicoacustica, con el factor subjetivo del oyente, conque el que califica uno u otro equipo debe hacerlo mediante un doble ciego para no estar influenciado por su psiquis etc etc), si a el le gusta asi o asa...debe ser por algo no?





osk_rin dijo:


> Lamento decirte que cualquier razón por la cual te guste mas o menos como suena un amplificador te aseguro que forzosamente habrá matemáticas implicadas en ello. las cuales explicaran la razón. y detrás habrá muchas mediciones pruebas etc,


Si, lo sé perfectamente, pero creo que te estás olvidando un detalle sobre esto, y es que *depende de quién las aplique y con qué punto de vista.*
Según Cacho, todas las opiniones son subjetivas, y si yo le pido que analice un amplificador lo va a hacer de una manera, y si le pido a otra persona (de este mismo foro podría ser) lo va a hacer de otra totalmente distinta, y siempre van a haber diferencias de concepto y de opinión entre ambas personas que analizaron un mismo circuito.
Los números son redondos y perfectos, con ellos se logra "justificar" todo, pero los humanos no. Cada quién tiene su punto de vista de un tema, y no se puede ser completamente NEUTRO al momento de analizar a algo. Siempre va a estar el lado subjetivo de la cuestión, por más precisión y corrección que se busque respetar en el análisis.



osk_rin dijo:


> A mi no me gustan las matemáticas, pero consiente soy de su importancia en la electrónica, por eso respeto y confió en los argumentos de el compañero cacho.
> Y no es para exaltarse, al final tu harás lo que quieras, has como yo lee y aprende


Es lo que hago a diario! Leer y aprender de las personas que saben! Acaso no viste mi firma? 

----------------------------------

Los sigo leyendo.

Saludos.


----------



## 0002 (Ene 21, 2012)

Concuerdo con osk_rin, a lo mejor cacho está muy a favor de "no desperdiciar dinero de una manera innecesaria", gastando (por decirlo de alguna manera) volts que bien podrían servir para obtener potencia, cosa que a muchos nos parece una buena pauta para un amplificador, sin dejar de lado la calidad de sonido que puede dar un amplificador *bien hecho con BJT*, aunque como dices Tavo, los amplificadores son fabricados (por nosotros mismos ) para que escuchemos lo que nos gusta, de la manera que nos gusta (con nuestros propios oidos); pero siempre y cuando al menos tomemos como un punto de referencia parlantes buenos como dice Ezavalla, *creo* podríamos hacer comentarios como los de crimson.

Por ahí escuche alguna vez a alguien decir que en gustos se rompen generos . Tal vez pudieramos tomar el ejemplo de Crimson y su compañero músico de 29 años, uno hace muy bien una cosa y el otro otra, y no por que a mi me guste el rock (que si me gusta) voy a decir que nuestro cuate de 29 años trabaja mejor, en todo caso (ojo!! no defiendo, ni ataco a nadie) termina siendo cuestion de *perspectiva*, dejando un poco de lado palabras como subjetivo y objetivo, ya que la verdad (al menos para mí) terminan siendo cuestiones ideales en una charla que no maneja mucho de ideal. Si la idea en sí es decir: mosfet mejor sonido punto... creo bien podriamos al menos esperar a que crimson realice su experimento ó hacerlo nosotros mismos ¿por qué no? . Aún así estamos a expensas de que surgan más interrogantes, pero pues así aprendemos todos.

"Nada es verdad, nada es mentira, todo depende del cristal con que se mira" . Ahora que lo pienso, ¿de donde sale eso que dice?  : "*nada es absoluto, todo es relativo*".

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Ene 21, 2012)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> fogo, te referis al _PUBLIC_ de PCPaudio?


Sip.


> eso es por la aberracion diria yo, de mandarse una etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria con el transistor de la rama positiva directo al VAS y el de la rama negativa con un PNP formando un par sziklay...


Esto lo hice igual, cuasi-complementario con rama negativa Sziklay.
Rama positiva "Sin" excitador.


> parece que a este tío Pablo nomeacuerdocuanto le importó tres pepinos dejar la etapa simetrica, ahorrandose un BD139 y, para colmo de males encima le mete un bootstrap justo a la etapa que presenta menor caida, osea.....


También le coloqué el Bootstrap, pero cambié algo la relación de transferencia. 


> agarró un esquema bastante conocido, con miles de variantes, le metio un cascodo en el par diferencial, el cascodo al VAS y el bootstrap... 3 cosas que no haria pero ni mamado.... yo? le saco los cascodo


En mi versión no hubo Cascode.


> y degenero bastante mas a los bipolares del par diferencial para linearizarlos, pero de verdad(yo en lo personal, con 3mA de polarizacion del par diferencial, uso alrededor de 1KΩ) y la fuente de corriente de éste todo muy bonito, pero *yo* le saco ese JFET y le pongo una fuente de corriente de alta compliancia (lease, un PNP+ZENER+2 RESIST), mas facil, mas barato y mas predecible(el pablo mismo este, dice  que son muy variables los JFET entre sí y que hay que calibrarlo.....


Al diferencial le hice una fuente de corriente bastante similar a lo que describís, pero con, LED + PNP.
Esta fuente de corriente no la alimenté directo desde el Rail positivo, sino mediante un divisor resistivo.
La etapa VAS y el diferencial quedaron "Aislados" del consumo de los MOSFET mediante resistencia y diodo en ambas ramas.
En las pruebas emplee una fuente de alimentación muy "Generosa", pero la fuente definitiva tenía una cierta caída de tensión bajo carga, por eso la decisión de aislar las etapas previas de las de consumo. 

Sobre el transistor del diferencial (+) agregué un preset con la idea de retocar la simetría pero no logré lo que esperaba, así que se podía haber eliminado y dejado una resistencia en su lugar.

¿ Se podría mejorar ?: Sip
¿ Se podría mejorar sin agregar decenas de transistores ?: Sip
¿ Como se podría mejorar ?: Agregar otro diferencial y/o un darlington entre VAS y diferencial, un excitador sobre el rail positivo, Etc, Etc.

En definitiva, salvo la "Dolorosa" distorsión sobre la rama negativa al recorte, a mi gusto, es una etapa aceptable, teniendo solo 10 transistores y la mayoría muy económicos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 21, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Concuerdo con osk_rin, a lo mejor cacho está muy a favor de "no desperdiciar dinero de una manera innecesaria", gastando (por decirlo de alguna manera) volts que bien podrían servir para obtener potencia, cosa que a muchos nos parece una buena pauta para un amplificador, sin dejar de lado la calidad de sonido que puede dar un amplificador *bien hecho con BJT*, aunque como dices Tavo, los amplificadores son fabricados (por nosotros mismos ) para que escuchemos lo que nos gusta, de la manera que nos gusta (con nuestros propios oidos); pero siempre y cuando al menos tomemos como un punto de referencia parlantes buenos como dice Ezavalla, *creo* podríamos hacer comentarios como los de crimson.


Totalmente de acuerdo con vos... 
Disiento en eso de "no desperdiciar dinero en una manera innecesaria", porque de vuelta volvemos a incluír en la bolsa las cuestiones de gustos personales y opiniones... para mi, gastar 2 pesos con 50 más en el transformador (por los 4V de más) y 5 pesos más en el disipador NO es gastar alocada o exageradamente más... 
Depende de quien lo mire y cómo. Hay gente que se pone a hacer algo con el papel al lado haciendo el presupuesto, sumando hasta cada resistencia de 1/4W que va a usar...  Y para mi no es así.
No digo que me guste tirar la plata por la ventana o desperdiciarla, ojo, a mi me parece más correcto *mirar siempre el objetivo final, aquello que queremos alcanzar con nuestro diseño/armado.*
Por ejemplo: Estamos haciendo un amplificador Hi-Fi para casa. Su precio en el mercado es de (supongamos) 2000 pesos, por decir un número. Hacer ese mismo amplificador o de similares características y calidad en casa nos sale 500 pesos, incluyendo el transformador y todo lo requerido para finalizar el equipo. -> Siempre va a haber gente que se va a perseguir porque los condensadores de la fuente salen 28 mangos cada uno... 
Con esto quiero decir que no hay que ser exagerado. Gastar 100 pesos más por un equipo que de verdad lo vale, no me parece ninguna locura. Gastar 50 pesos más por un transformador de alimentación un poquito más robusto y confiable no me parece ninguna locura. Gastar unos 100 mangos más por haber elegido unos pares de MJL21193/4 para nuestro ampli BJT no me parece una locura. Y hay gente que seguramente se perseguiría con esos precios, y a mi no me parecen nada mal...

Conclusión de la relación precio/finalidad que tengo: Antes de perseguirse por el centavo, fijarse *BIEN* qué es lo que estamos haciendo y cuánto sale hecho en el mercado. Si de verdad es un equipo que lo vale, hay que comprar las cosas necesarias sin cuestionarse mucho, porque al final *la satisfacción va a ser ENORME...* y cada centavo que hayamos invertido en nuestro equipo va a valer la pena, se va a notar. 



0002 dijo:


> Por ahí escuche alguna vez a alguien decir que en gustos se rompen generos . Tal vez pudieramos tomar el ejemplo de Crimson y su compañero músico de 29 años, uno hace muy bien una cosa y el otro otra, y no por que a mi me guste el rock (que si me gusta) voy a decir que nuestro cuate de 29 años trabaja mejor, en todo caso (ojo!! no defiendo, ni ataco a nadie) termina siendo cuestion de *perspectiva*, dejando un poco de lado palabras como subjetivo y objetivo, ya que la verdad (al menos para mí) terminan siendo cuestiones ideales en una charla que no maneja mucho de ideal. Si la idea en sí es decir: mosfet mejor sonido punto... creo bien podriamos al menos esperar a que crimson realice su experimento ó hacerlo nosotros mismos ¿por qué no? . Aún así estamos a expensas de que surgan más interrogantes, pero pues así aprendemos todos.


De acuerdo... 

Y _la rompiste_ (para bien) con el final , cuando dijiste *"Nada es absoluto, todo es relativo..."* Es lo que siempre pienso... siempre.

*Saludos!*


----------



## 0002 (Ene 21, 2012)

lo de "nada es absoluto, todo es relativo", creo que se dió gracias a un debate como este .

En cuanto a lo de "desperdiciar dinero en una manera innecesaria", no me refería al menos para mí en ser "codísimo" (el extremo de tacaño acá en la tierra del pejelagarto ), por que el mismo cacho ha demostrado en otras partes del foro, que ahorrarse dos pesos en algo, puede hacer que te gastes diez pesos en otra cosa (ojo!! no pongo palabras en boca de nadie, simplemente aclaro mi comentario), me refería al hecho de habemos personas, que pues queremos la máxima potencia que podamos sacarle a una fuente (dejando de lado costos y eso), entonces en esos casos podemos necesitar lo más eficiente y así pues no requerir un trafo 4 volts más grande y demás chucherías, pero ahí va otra vez la cuestión de perspectiva . Si quiero lo mismo pero con más calidad pago un poquito más y tengo todo resuelto... pero el detalle es que muchas veces encontrar un trafo 4V más grande del que ya tenemos por así decirlo, resulta algo mucho más laborioso y costoso (un trafo acá de unos 200VA está por ahí de los USD $60 , eso por que ni hablar de mandarlo hacer)

En cuanto a lo que escuchamos (en cuanto a calidad), es medio obvio que muchas veces no podemos esperar hacer un amplificador Hi-Fi con lo más barato que nos vendan en la electrónica (hablando de cosas truchas: transistores) sobre todo por que al menos acá, lo trucho te lo dan por igual pero más barato , entonces empieza otra vez la cuestión de como vemos las cosas.

Yo sigo en espera de los resultados que crimson pueda reportar .

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 21, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> (un trafo acá de unos 200VA está por ahí de los USD $60 , eso por que ni hablar de mandarlo hacer)


Eso creo que tampoco es un precio alocado. Hasta hace un tiempo (1 año digamos), los transformadores que mandaba a hacer salían 1 peso el VA. Ya ahora sale algo más, por ejemplo, recientemente mandé a hacer un trafo de 100VA y me salió $120.

Entonces, que un transformador de 200VA salga ~$260 pesos... y, *no es barato*, pero está dentro de lo estipulado...  (considerando el cambio 1 dólar = $ 4,32 a la fecha 21/01)

Y lamentablemente casi siempre es así. Los transformadores de alimentación siempre van a ser caros, y más todavía si son mandados a hacer (a pedido). Pero yo prefiero mandar a hacer toda la vida que comprarlo hecho, porque le tengo más confianza al armador que labura desde hace una vida que al chino que pone el carrete en la bobinadora y se va a tomar unos mates...  (es un decir...)

Me gustan más las cosas artesanales y hechas a mano por un mortal. 

Saludos.


0002 dijo:


> Yo sigo en espera de los resultados que crimson pueda reportar .


Me too.


----------



## 0002 (Ene 21, 2012)

El detalle es que para ustedes un dolar sale más barato , a nosotros nos sale en 13.18 pesos mexicanos , lo de mandarlo a hacer creo que estaría muy bien si hubiera alguien por acá (en el estado ) que lo hiciera, lo tengo que mandar a hacer a una compañía que se encuentra en México D.F. (al menos por internet) y el envio le suma otros 13 dólares al precio y pues ya sale un poco más caro el asunto.

Offtopic muy al punto  (perspectiva de por que "no resultaría" desperdiciar volts)

Lo de comprarlo hecho, creo que algo de ventaja es que acá los compras con los técnicos que tiene montones de aparatos en buenas condiciones *tirados como basura!!*, y no reparan los amplificadores de la manera que muchos acá del foro hacen, sino que simplemente si la placa no tiene reparación (toda la parte de potencia junto con los drivers volaron y le hicieron un hueco a la placa) lo meten a bodega hasta que a alguien se le ofrezca un trafo o alguna "piecesilla" útil . Resulta tan bueno saber donde buscar que una vez compre un trafo de alrededor de 1200VA en USD $13 , pero eso significa caminar y caminar (parte laboriosa del asunto).


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 21, 2012)

bueno, despues de romperme el mate un buen rato con el multisim, comencé a recordar el porqué dejé hace mucho de usar par diferencial simple a la entrada y usar *siempre *doble par diferencial a la entrada (maldito offset a la salida)... en fin, ese circuito no me gusta para nada.

por otro lado, octavio, no creo que este tema amerite que nos pongamos de la nuca por lo que piensa o prefiere a cada uno, ya te dije, es al divino boton discutir en esos terminos, yo te puedo decir, que *SI*, hay diferencia auditiva entre ambas salidas, nadie hasta ahora salió a explicar por qué ni se puso a analizar nada de lo que escribí mas atras (tienen mayor impedancia de salida y son fuentes de corriente controladas por tension)...la diferencia es mas notoria en agudos...si queres gastar algo de tiempo y plata, y darte el gusto de usar mosfets y bipolares en el mismo ampli  mirate esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/opiniones-sobre-ampli-200w-60557/#post533201


----------



## 0002 (Ene 22, 2012)

Por eso digo que aquí en el foro se aprende de lo lindo .

Hazard ahora que lo recuerdo te iba a preguntar sobre ese esquema que publicaste por allá, la parte donde están esos mosfets, ya que en muchos otros diagramas habia visto BJT en esa parte, pero encontrar mosfet en tu esquema me parecio raro (interesante de una manera que no comprendia ), ahora con lo que se explicaba aquí mismo, en tu esquema están por lo que decías de que son fuentes de corriente controladas por tensión, en cuyo caso su performance como drivers de los BJT de salida no es tan variable como si fueran bipolares ¿cierto? y/o además ¿aportan otra ventaja extra?.

Ahora que lo veo bien creo que en mi caso tomaré tu esquema para relacionar parte de lo que se ha dicho en este post .

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Ene 22, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...si queres gastar algo de tiempo y plata, y darte el gusto de usar mosfets y bipolares en el mismo ampli  mirate esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/opiniones-sobre-ampli-200w-60557/#post533201



 Ese amplificador estuve tentado en probarlo, utiliza drivers mosfet  como este que me encanta como suena, pero las resistencias metal film de 1/4w se consiguen perfectamente, las de 1W imposible, el resto de componentes sin problemas, asi que...

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y el viejo truco de 4 en serie-paralelo ?



  Vuelves a dar una solución, lo que ocurre en este caso, si te fijas en el espacio que hay para cada resistencia en este PCB , tendrían que ser de 1/4W a lo sumo de 1/2w, mas grandes no entran, por lo menos las que yo conozco, asi que para  poner 4 resistencia verticales por cada una de las que hay ahora horizontales… habría que ponerlas muy bien alineadas para que ocupasen el mismo o algo menos del espacio que hay ahora, y al mismo tiempo quedasen bien estéticamente (seria algo visualmente curioso y puede que hasta atractivo)  si no la placa quedaría como decimos por aquí: “…como una pelea de perros…” 
  A eso hay que sumar que aunque en metal film se consiguen muchos mas valores que en carbón,  no se si conseguiría las adecuadas para que los valores no se desviasen mucho del valor original, tendría que verlo, aunque puede que un desvio pequeño no importe. Otra solución seria  hacer un PCB nuevo y por ahora no es algo que me seduzca mucho la verdad. 
  Prefiero si no hay *otra solución,* montar uno de estos con los que estoy ahora, para los dos gustos: uno con salida a Mosfet y el otro con salida a BJT para que se decanten por uno u otro.
  Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 22, 2012)

Quercus no puedo creer que si en argentina se consigan resistencias de metal film.  De 1w en espana no.
Son las clasicas PR01 de 1w al 5%... en todo caso podes ponerle de 1/2w pero estarian mas justas


----------



## Cacho (Ene 22, 2012)

Bueno, como nadie te contestaba 



hazard_1998 dijo:


> cuando se quiere tener un amplificador con el mejor amortiguamiento posible, lo ideal es usar BJTs, por el hecho de que presentan la menor impedancia a lazo abierto (los mosfet presentan mayor impedancia a lazo abierto)


Pero... ¿De qué valores de damping estamos hablando?.
Tengo la impresión de que discutimos sobre un auto que anda a 230km/h u otro que da 245km/h. Hoy por hoy ya no hay amplis que no cumplan sin problemas el tema del damping, salvo que estén muy mal diseñados.
En los valvulares es otro tema, porque ya entran otros asuntos a terciar (trafo de salida incluído) y podés irte al cuerno con el damping, pero ¿en estos diseños?.
¿Qué impedancia de salida podés tener en un caso u otro?
Sí, ya sé que eso del damping que pusiste tira agua para mi molino, pero  me interesa más saber cómo viene la mano que ganar una discusión.

En otro orden de cosas, ¿cómo se articula esto con lo que ponías en febrero de 2011?


hazard_1998 dijo:


> hace algun tiempo, no recuerdo donde,  comente  el hecho de que el factor de amortiguamiento debe ir de la mano  del  gabinete transductor, ni mucho damping ni poco damping...


Si no es una carrera loca por lograr dampings mejores y mejores, con que cualquier dispositivo pueda llegar a cierto valor ya estamos. ¿No?.


hazard_1998 dijo:


> por otro lado, los bipolares tienen el gran inconveniente de que la ganancia del dispositivo depende de la corriente de colector de éste, cosa que no ocurre con los mosfet.


Bueno, eso es lo que decíamos de la compresión. Estamos de acuerdo en esto, sólo que hoy ya hay muchos bipolares que mantienen la ganancia mucho más estable que el venerable 3055.


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...no hay sticking en el momento de saturacion.


Epa, que no los vamos a saturar (creo, aunque un poco de maldad siempre es posible ). 


hazard_1998 dijo:


> son menos sensibles a corrientes reactivas, ya que poseen diodo free weeling intrinseco (y es un diodo rapido de recuperacion suave).


Y ese mismo diodo se puede poner entre la salida y cada rama de alimentación, como se ve en muchísimos diseños.
Inclusive usan los 1N400x o sus hermanos mayores (igual de lentos, pero de más corriente). No digo que sean ideales ni mucho menos, pero si hasta esos andan...

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 22, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Quercus no puedo creer que si en argentina se consigan resistencias de metal film. De 1w en españa no.
> Son las clasicas PR01 de 1w al 5%... en todo caso podes ponerle de 1/2w pero estarian mas justas



  Hazard, quiero decir en las tiedas de electrónica, metal film 1/4W todas 1/2W algunas 1W no hay,  la opción de farnell o similares siempre esta ahí, solo que tienes que comprar en lotes de 25 y la mayoría para almacenarlas, seria la primera vez que las utilizara, aunque el precio no es ninguna ruina, son solo 10 valores, a 2 euros por valor, y siempre se pueden utilizar en otra cosa,  cuando pida algo puede que las pida y lo monte pues me gusto el amplificador.



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Lo de las resistencias verticales en serie paralelo lo decía como para armar un prototipo , aunque estéticamente ya lo hacían los japoneses hace mil
> 
> Te quedaría onda retro


  Pues cuanto mas me lo estoy imaginando mas me gusta, tiene mucho trabajo pero quedaría retro retro… veremos.


			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Las resistencias puestas verticalmente no quedan mal si están *bien* puestas. Yo me ayudo con un destornillador finito para hacer "la vueltita" de la pata que baja, entonces quedan todas iguales y no queda para nada desprolijo.



  Tavo no es exactamente eso, es un poco mas elaborado.  En el espacio donde tienes 1 resitencia hay que meter 4  en línea verticales,  serie o paralelo para conseguir cuatro veces mas potencia 1/4W x 4 = 1W y el mismo valor de la recomendada.
  Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Ene 22, 2012)

Antes que se crucen los cables 

¿Señores con diodo free weeling se refieren a esto?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 22, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> ¿Señores con diodo free weeling se refieren a esto?


A esos me refiero yo con lo de "reemplazarlos". Hazard habla de los diodos que vienen incorporados en los MOSFETs.
Si no los ubicás, mirá el datasheet de alguno de estos transistores (IRFP240, por ejemplo) y los vas a ver ahí dibujados.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 22, 2012)

bueno, por fin vuelvo a tener internet.... LPMQLP! en fin, cacho, como te decia, en la carrera por tener menor impedancia de salida en los amplis, se a llegado a hacer cualquier cosa, como por ejemplo tener 40-60dB de ganancia de lazo para bajar la impedancia de salida, con los bipolares se logra muuuy baja impedancia a lazo abierto, por ejemplo pensa lo siguiente, en un bipolar como por ejemplo el MJL21194, la tension base-emisor de éste varia de 650mV a 750mV en un rango desde 100mA hasta 1,5A (practicamente nada), y apartir de ahí la caida base-emisor sube desde 750mV a 2V desde 1,5A hasta 10A, en cambio los mosfet la relacion entre tension gate-source dependiendo de corriente de drain, es muuy variable, tanto que puede ir desde 3.5V con muy baja corriente hasta los 7V a plena corriente, aunque la curva es bastante recta a diferencia de los BJTs. ademas de esto, en los bipolares las resistencias de ecualizacion de emisor son de bajo valor, del orden de 0.33 o menor, cuando se usan mosfets, muchos en paralelo por ejemplo, hay que colocarles resistores de source de valor mas alto, puesto que la diferencia de transconductancia entre dispositivos es bastante alta, y ademas son de valores altos, del orden de los 15-20 mhos, con lo cual hay que colocar resistores de entre 1 y 2 ohms en serie con cada source cuando se usan varios dispositivos en paralelo, todo esto hace aumentar drasticamente la impedancia de salida a lazo abierto (ojo, tambien te podes comprar unos 100 transistores y tomarte un fin de semana apariandolos por transconductancia no?)...no me acuerdo en que whitepaper lei sobre el aumento de distorsion transitoria en transductores de media y alta frec (medios y agudos) dependiendo de la impedancia de salida del ampli... pero estaba muy interesante, por algo tambien, en medios y altos los valvulares suenan tan distinto a los amplis a BJTs, y por eso tambien los que son con salida mosfet se acercan bastante a los tubitos de vidrio, (ojo que la alta impedancia de salida de los valvulares no dependen en lo mas minimo de los trafos de salida, sino en la alta resistencia de placa de los pentodos de salida, los triodos presentan menor resistencia de placa, inclusive, hay una conexion exotica de primario del trafo de salida, llamada "carga repartida" para tener baja impedancia de salida con pentodos...)


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, por fin vuelvo a tener internet.... LPMQLP! en fin, cacho, como te decia, en la carrera por tener menor impedancia de salida en los amplis, se a llegado a hacer cualquier cosa, como por ejemplo tener 40-60dB de ganancia de lazo para bajar la impedancia de salida, con los bipolares se logra muuuy baja impedancia a lazo abierto...


Pero la impedancia de salida no es algo tan preocupante una vez superados ciertos valores. Es como ir a 200 o 450km/h por la ruta. Es mucho cualquiera de los dos casos, suficiente como para hacerte paté contra la parte de atrás de un camión o llegar antes que todos los demás...
Y si esta impedancia es algo muy importante, entonces es una buena razón para usar bipolares y no MOSFETs, ¿no?.


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...en un bipolar como por ejemplo el MJL21194, la tension base-emisor de éste varia de 650mV a 750mV en un rango desde 100mA hasta 1,5A (practicamente nada), y apartir de ahí la caida base-emisor sube desde 750mV a 2V desde 1,5A hasta 10A, en cambio los mosfet la relacion entre tension gate-source dependiendo de corriente de drain, es muuy variable, tanto que puede ir desde 3.5V con muy baja corriente hasta los 7V a plena corriente, aunque la curva es bastante recta a diferencia de los BJTs.


Pero eso va en contra de los MOS por el lado de la disipación. Y hace necesario usar algo a la hora de manejar sus gates si se quiere compensar esa variación.


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...ademas de esto, en los bipolares las resistencias de ecualizacion de emisor son de bajo valor, del orden de 0.33 o menor, cuando se usan mosfets, muchos en paralelo por ejemplo, hay que colocarles resistores de source de valor mas alto, puesto que la diferencia de transconductancia entre dispositivos es bastante alta, y ademas son de valores altos, del orden de los 15-20 mhos, con lo cual hay que colocar resistores de entre 1 y 2 ohms en serie con cada source cuando se usan varios dispositivos en paralelo, todo esto hace aumentar drasticamente la impedancia de salida a lazo abierto...


¿Eso habla a favor del uso de los MOS?


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...(ojo, tambien te podes comprar unos 100 transistores y tomarte un fin de semana apariandolos por transconductancia no?)...


Andar apareando transistores de la misma polaridad... Así nunca van a tener hijitos 


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...no me acuerdo en que whitepaper lei sobre el aumento de distorsion transitoria en transductores de media y alta frec (medios y agudos) dependiendo de la impedancia de salida del ampli... pero estaba muy interesante, por algo tambien, en medios y altos los valvulares suenan tan distinto a los amplis a BJTs, y por eso tambien los que son con salida mosfet se acercan bastante a los tubitos de vidrio...


El sonido característico de las válvulas se debe a su distorsión, y todos los defensores de los MOS hablan de lo preciso de su salida, no de que se asemejen al sonido valvular. El comportamiento de un MOS y el de uno de esos tubitos de ensayo con electrones vivos adentro es similar (convierten tensión en corriente), pero su sonidos no se parece más al de las válvulas que los de los BJT. La distorsión en un MOS o un BJT (casi inexistente en ambos) es distinta a la de una válvula (bastante más alta).


hazard_1998 dijo:


> (ojo que *la alta impedancia de salida de los valvulares no dependen en lo mas minimo de los trafos de salida*, sino en la alta resistencia de placa de los pentodos de salida, los triodos presentan menor resistencia de placa, *inclusive, hay una conexion exotica de primario del trafo de salida, llamada "carga repartida" para tener baja impedancia de salid*a con pentodos...)


Ooooooooiga... ¿Cómo junto esas dos ideas?

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 28, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero la impedancia de salida no es algo tan preocupante una vez superados ciertos valores. Es como ir a 200 o 450km/h por la ruta. Es mucho cualquiera de los dos casos, suficiente como para hacerte paté contra la parte de atrás de un camión o llegar antes que todos los demás...


no se como llegaste a esa comparacion, los transistores no son autos, en rigor de verdad, se parecen mas a una canilla de agua que a un auto


Cacho dijo:


> Y si esta impedancia es algo muy importante, entonces es una buena razón para usar bipolares y no MOSFETs, ¿no?.


no necesariamente, todo tiene un precio, si queres tener baja impedancia porque le vas a meter *solo *subwoofers, adelante con los bipolares, ahora, si queres tener excelente calidad de audio en medio y alta, los mosfet son una buena opción.


Cacho dijo:


> Pero eso va en contra de los MOS por el lado de la disipación. Y hace necesario usar algo a la hora de manejar sus gates si se quiere compensar esa variación.


por que razon crees que hace falta otra cosa mas alla de la realimentacion global? mas alla de la alta impedancia de salida del mosfet, éste es muchisimo mas lineal que cualquier BJT de la linea MJ/MJL (si, incluyendo los mosfet de compuerta vertical)


Cacho dijo:


> El sonido característico de las válvulas se debe a su distorsión, y todos los defensores de los MOS hablan de lo preciso de su salida, no de que se asemejen al sonido valvular. El comportamiento de un MOS y el de uno de esos tubitos de ensayo con electrones vivos adentro es similar (convierten tensión en corriente), pero su sonidos no se parece más al de las válvulas que los de los BJT. La distorsión en un MOS o un BJT (casi inexistente en ambos) es distinta a la de una válvula (bastante más alta).


no todo es por culpa de la distorsion, pensa que tanto las valvulas como los mosfet son dispositivos de "alta impedancia de salida y de entrada", de gran ancho de banda, y con una curva caracteristica de Gate (o grilla) parecidas, ambos dispositivos (mosfet y pentodos) son fuentes de corriente cte controladas por tension, pensa en esto y como controlan a la carga, y que diferencias de operacion le encontras entre estos y los BJTs, esto va mas alla de como responden uno y otro (mas alla de que en la zona cercana a la saturacion, los mosfet y los pentodos, salvando las diferencias mas que obvias, se comportan de manera similar, entrando en zona ohmica)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 28, 2012)

Yo ya tengo mi llavero y collar con un par de estos que quedaron como cables del 8AWG.





Se equivocaron de aplicación... No eran para una salida Clase-D.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 29, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo ya tengo mi llavero y collar con un par de estos que quedaron como cables del 8AWG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que paso Taca con esos mosfet? bastante endebles son esos mosfet.....


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2012)

Uhhh. esto se pone cada vez más interesantee! 

Me da mucho gusto leer los mensajes entre Cacho y Hazard.  Sigan, sigan, que seguramente van a llegar a una conclusión!

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> que paso Taca con esos mosfet? bastante endebles son esos mosfet.....



Mucha carga para el IR2110 con +-90VDC 



Está interesante el tema. Lástima que mis conocimientos teóricos son pobres :estudiando:. Pero aún así los leo.
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

estamos igual tacatomon,muy pobres en conocimientos,pero con ganas de aprender


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 29, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mucha carga para el IR2110 con +-90VDC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


por que decis que son "mucha carga para el IR2110 con +-90Vdc"?  si el IR2110 es de 500V y entrega +-2A, con un par de esos mosfet, y 180V entre extremos, el IR2110 no deberia tener problemas, a menos que los hagas andar a mas de 500Khz....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> por que decis que son "mucha carga para el IR2110 con +-90Vdc"?  si el IR2110 es de 500V y entrega +-2A, con un par de esos mosfet, y 180V entre extremos, el IR2110 no deberia tener problemas, a menos que los hagas andar a mas de 500Khz....



Me di cuenta de que remplazando el Par IRFP250 por los IRFP4232 tendría una salida más robusta... Pero solo logré que el UCD calentara demasiado en vacío. No duró más de 3 días. Se lo atribuyo a la carga que veía el IR2110 con estos mosfets que no son nada fáciles de manejar comparado con el par IRFP250 o los mas recientes que conseguí los IRFB4227.

Hay un 99% de que esté errado en mi teoría... Pero más no puedo dar 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> no se como llegaste a esa comparacion, los transistores no son autos, en rigor de verdad, se parecen mas a una canilla de agua que a un auto


No hablo de cómo funcionan, sino del resultado final. Abrimos y cerramos las canillas según sea el caso y terminamos con un sistema que es equivalente a un auto a 250 o a 400km/h según sea el caso. A eso iba, no al funcionamiento individual del transistor, che 


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...no necesariamente, todo tiene un precio, si queres tener baja impedancia porque le vas a meter *solo *subwoofers, adelante con los bipolares, ahora, si queres tener excelente calidad de audio en medio y alta, los mosfet son una buena opción.


Pero esa impedancia relativamente alta de salida te va a dejar con un damping que poco va a afectarte el resultado al final. Los números dan distinto, sí, eso es indiscutible, pero otra vez estamos en un caso en que la mejora no justifica el cambio ¿o sí?.


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...por que razon crees que hace falta otra cosa mas alla de la realimentacion global? mas alla de la alta impedancia de salida del mosfet, éste es muchisimo mas lineal que cualquier BJT de la linea MJ/MJL (si, incluyendo los mosfet de compuerta vertical)..


Pero para que la GNF te de el resultado esperado vas a necesitar una ganancia a lazo abierto suficientemente grande como para que tenga "aire" y pueda corregir el error. Si tiene ese ancho extra como para manejar los MOS, tiene el ancho que necesita para manejar las alinealidaddes de los BJT.
Y lo más "divertido" del asunto es que con corrientes grandes los MOS se van a valores de Vgs de varios volts (6 o 7V no son raros de ver) de caída. La disipación se hace sentir fiero así (a menos que tengas una segunda fuente, de más tensión, que alimente el AV y los drivers si es que los hay).


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...pensa en esto y como controlan a la carga, y que diferencias de operacion le encontras entre estos y los BJTs, esto va mas alla de como responden uno y otro (mas alla de que en la zona cercana a la saturacion, los mosfet y los pentodos, salvando las diferencias mas que obvias, se comportan de manera similar, entrando en zona ohmica)


Carga de las válvulas (trafo de salida):





Fuente​
Carga de los MOS (parlante):




Fuente​
Las cargas son parecidas y los comportamientos de los dispositivos también. Lo que nos deja con resultados que podrían ser parecidos, pero más probablemente van a ser muy distintos.
Si consideramos que según el caso la impedancia del primario del trafo de salida es de 2 a 6 veces la de placa en los triodos y de 0,X (X=poquito) en los pentodos (si mal no recuerdo, acá tenés más frescos los números vos), los resultados no van a ser muy similares al final.
De todas formas, de válvulas vs. MOSFETs no es el tema, va a aparecer la TIM, las opiniones de cuanto tipo haya estudiado el asunto, vamos a llegar a Bonello y temo que lleguemos a los temidos OTL... Ahí sí que se va todo este tema al diablo 


Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> ...Pero esa impedancia relativamente alta de salida te va a dejar con un damping que poco va a afectarte el resultado al final. Los números dan distinto, sí, eso es indiscutible, pero otra vez estamos en un caso en que la mejora no justifica el cambio ¿o sí?....


depende, todo depende de en que condiciones se use, por ejemplo, el factor de amortiguamiento puede ser muuy distinto uno de otro, ahora, es muy importante este "factor de amortiguamiento"?


Cacho dijo:


> Pero para que la GNF te de el resultado esperado vas a necesitar una ganancia a lazo abierto suficientemente grande como para que tenga "aire" y pueda corregir el error. Si tiene ese ancho extra como para manejar los MOS, tiene el ancho que necesita para manejar las alinealidaddes de los BJT.



no necesariamente, de hecho se puede tener un amplificador con menor tasa de distorsion armonica que con BJT y menor ganancia de lazo, con lo cual, en teoria bajaría la TIM... (habria que preguntarle mas a Juanma, que leyó mas que bastante a D.Self por este tema, a ver qué opina), con el consiguiente, esta mas que claro, de un aumento en la impedancia de salida.


Cacho dijo:


> Y lo más "divertido" del asunto es que con corrientes grandes los MOS se van a valores de Vgs de varios volts (6 o 7V no son raros de ver) de caída. La disipación se hace sentir fiero así (a menos que tengas una segunda fuente, de más tensión, que alimente el AV y los drivers si es que los hay).



todo depende, queres hacer un ampli de mayor eficiencia? hacelo con BJTs en clase B, o con mosfets en clase D, queres tener mayor calidad sonora, hacelos con MOS!....


Cacho dijo:


> Carga de las válvulas (trafo de salida):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero la cosa no era si las cargas eran parecidas o no, sino de como se comporta la impedancia DE SALIDA frente a la impedancia de carga, que siempre es la misma... 

por favor, hace rato que no lo veo por aqui, no lo invoques


----------

